# #226, Buncha bad weather slacking Drivelers...



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)

Yep, here she comes . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2017)

Morning, think I'm going to head to bed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Wy,

I did just the opposite.   Got up from bed.   Coffee is brewing so grab a cup and extend arm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Mornin Gobbleinthewoods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

morning bloodbro,

busy night?  still on 12's?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

glad to see you have your chair on the roof










tied on in case the wind gets up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro,
> 
> busy night?  still on 12's?



Yes sir 12s it is! Maybe I will be home in time to see that big redoak split maw n laws room in half!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir 12s it is! Maybe I will be home in time to see that big redoak split maw n law in half!



FiFY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

fixed it for you


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. There are 2 #226 threads open.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. There are 2 #226 threads open.



yep but this one has a  so it is the one I saw first.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2017)

Where am I this morning?????  I think that I just went to bed but it is time to get up and get a move on instead.

Looks like a bunch has been going on through the night with Quack, Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, and Moonpie paddling this Driveler canoe round and round out here in this big ocean all night long !!!!  

I think that I need to hide somewhere safe today with another round of destruction heading this way.

 Send me over a special order of about 6 cups of coffee sounds like a good plan for me right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Mornin Moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sup Bloodbro? How you doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

howdy EE and moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Bloodbro? How you doing?



One hr at a time!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Morning EE and Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

It is drizzling in 30055


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2017)

Am I the ONLY driveler that is so hungry that I am willing to rob Moonpie and NCHillbilly of all of their fried fish that they displayed on here yesterday.  That was some might good looking vittles for sure.  



To all of you Drivelers........Welcome to another rendition of......"Rainy Day In Georgia" as this junk is getting closer by the minute.  I sure hope that all of these golfers know how to swim OR either hang on to a strong anchored support today.

I had several places here in town that I had to go yesterday and I was amazed at the visible damage all over the town it seemed.  Yesterday afternoon, there were entire streets blocked off that had HUGE 100-150 year old oak trees uprooted and blocking streets with power lines down and several houses crushed as well.  With the force of some of these winds etc, I am surprised that I didn't see lots of tombstones blown over when I was visiting the cemetery too !!!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!.....moonpie, quack; gobble you need to head to another part of the state until these naders move out. 3 in 5 years in your quaint little town?

Corner cleaned out....check
Pillows/blankets....check
Flashlight...check.  
Shoe/walking boot on...check
Be safe


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Just heard nader warning over the radio for Fayette area...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!.....moonpie, quack; gobble you need to head to another part of the state until these naders move out. 3 in 5 years in your quaint little town?
> 
> Corner cleaned out....check
> Pillows/blankets....check
> ...





glue bunny said:


> Just heard nader warning over the radio for Fayette area...




Good Morning to you Ms Glue Bunny.  I have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet BUT maybe sometime soon, I hope.

I just read your details above and really wondered just WHY ARE THERE CURRENTLY 19 JETS INFLIGHT TO AUGUSTA RIGHT NOW FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY.......just to watch this Golf Tournament and all of the things involved with it.  Apparently, they don't know much about this Georgia weather !!!!  It is crazy to me because I can see this nasty weather moving in and also see every one of these jets on radar as well.  Some are little jets but there are also some really big jets as well.  Money Talks but stupidity can kill you on the open area of a golf course during a storm.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

Mernin!

Just got the official word, all nonessential employees may leave at 12:00 today............ which is great, unless you car pool and the other person doesn't get sent home!
Thunder boomers had me awake since about 5:00ish this morning and poor Cutter was trying to find a safe corner to hide in, bless her heart.
Ya'll stay safe out there!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 5, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Ms Glue Bunny.  I have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet BUT maybe sometime soon, I hope.
> 
> I just read your details above and really wondered just WHY ARE THERE CURRENTLY 19 JETS INFLIGHT TO AUGUSTA RIGHT NOW FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY.......just to watch this Golf Tournament and all of the things involved with it.  Apparently, they don't know much about this Georgia weather !!!!  It is crazy to me because I can see this nasty weather moving in and also see every one of these jets on radar as well.  Some are little jets but there are also some really big jets as well.  Money Talks but stupidity can kill you on the open area of a golf course during a storm.


Look forward to meeting you too EE. My daughter's boyfriend is trying to get into a similar field as yours. He's aced tests and is now waiting on a fedl background check.  If he passes that then on to school out west for several months.  He is very excited about this new adventure.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Good morning Keebs and Glue Bunny. EE I will gladly share with you. Hate we couldn't get together last football season. Everyone stay safe out there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

just took the weekly shower before we lose power.

glue bunny seems to have the essentials for storm preparedness.

see homo3 peeking in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

shuffled vehicles to get as many under roof as possible.   lots of sounds and light happening but not much rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Just got the official word, all nonessential employees may leave at 12:00 today............ which is great, unless you car pool and the other person doesn't get sent home!
> Thunder boomers had me awake since about 5:00ish this morning and poor Cutter was trying to find a safe corner to hide in, bless her heart.
> Ya'll stay safe out there!



keebsbestuckatworkduetocarpool   stay safe pretty eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Come on 11 uclock


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Flop!



did your chair fall over?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Mornin! 

Got to work JUST before the storm hit!

Kuntray ham & biskit wiff MUSTARD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

what kind of biskit?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey there is two drivelers going on , cool. Some body is slipping..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

sunshining in my back yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

Keebs y'all need to work all day. I'mma have too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> sunshining in my back yard.



Black as night, thunder booming, pouring rain. Lovely here in the 30606.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H and Mud. Had some rain come through earlier but it wasn't very heavy. Just overcast now and breezy. I think they are projecting later in the afternoon for us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

I hope they are all wrong. I need to wash my truck this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Mornin Moony. We on round 2 so far. Never did get daylight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Well the rain has stopped for now.  Think I'll go cut asparagus.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm afraid there is going to be some serious flooding with this one. 
Our parking lot looks like a river. Aint never seen the water THAT wide.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Didn't even get out the door and it started up again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm afraid there is going to be some serious flooding with this one.
> Our parking lot looks like a river. Aint never seen the water THAT wide.



The ground is saturated.  I got an inch on Monday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsbestuckatworkduetocarpool   stay safe pretty eyes.


Got it worked out, I won't be stuck here after all!



mudracing101 said:


> Keebs y'all need to work all day. I'mma have too.


my boss will be here, he will have our building available for a "fall out" shelter.......... I will hunker down at the house!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm afraid there is going to be some serious flooding with this one.
> Our parking lot looks like a river. Aint never seen the water THAT wide.


Ground pretty much soaked here to, two, too............... hope you all stay safe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just got power, internet and phone back up! 

Daybreak at 11:18. Finally.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Ms Glue Bunny.  I have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet BUT maybe sometime soon, I hope.
> 
> I just read your details above and really wondered just WHY ARE THERE CURRENTLY 19 JETS INFLIGHT TO AUGUSTA RIGHT NOW FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY.......just to watch this Golf Tournament and all of the things involved with it.  Apparently, they don't know much about this Georgia weather !!!!  It is crazy to me because I can see this nasty weather moving in and also see every one of these jets on radar as well.  Some are little jets but there are also some really big jets as well.  Money Talks but stupidity can kill you on the open area of a golf course during a storm.





glue bunny said:


> Look forward to meeting you too EE. My daughter's boyfriend is trying to get into a similar field as yours. He's aced tests and is now waiting on a fedl background check.  If he passes that then on to school out west for several months.  He is very excited about this new adventure.




Ms Glue Bunny, Oh I am not in the aviation/air traffic control business etc at all.  I do have my own business but it doesn't have anything to do with aviation etc BUT over the years, I have had to fly a lot and also drive a lot for business purposes.  I have made lots of donations to Continental and Delta over the years.   Now, I try only to use Delta and Enterprise.

The reason that I know about the planes in the skies is because I do have the capability to be able to check a website that can show me where most every plane that is flying is located at the time and where the departure location was and also the destination airport as well.   On commercial planes such as Delta, Southwest, Continental, American etc, it shows the flight number, what airport location,  time of departure, time of anticipated arrival including gate number etc.  This information shows me who the registered owner is and what altitude, current air speed, location such as GPS coordinates (with about a 7 minute delay for security purposes) and it is amazing that this information updates the GPS information every minute of the flight.  For smaller company and private owned jets, this information also includes what type of aircraft, engine size, number of engines, seating capability, actual time of departure and anticipated landing time. 

I can track probably 90 % of the planes with the exceptions of any type of government, military, and certain private aircraft that wish to remain anonymous (such as Quack's brother ).   

When I am bored, I frequently check the skies around Augusta to see just who is flying and where they are coming and going to.  I am amazed just how planes are utilized every day in this area for business purposes.  I recognize a lot of these planes as I frequently see them at the nearby smaller municipal airport and know the companies that own them.  To them, it is just the cost of doing business.  Of course, the Augusta Regional Airport probably has around 150-200 planes on the ground most each day this week.  Golfer Adam Scott's  jet has been parked at Daniel Field Airport (municipal) since Sunday evening.  This jet is a fairly new Gulfstream V Twin-Jet as it has not been completely painted etc yet.  It has 20 seats, two engines (Rolls Deut BR700-710A110 (turbo-fan)  with 14,750 lbs of thrust.  In fact, Adam Scott's jet left Houston Sunday afternoon at 4:11 PM EST and arrived here in Augusta at 5:37 PM EST which is only 1 hour and 26 minutes from take-off to touchdown.  That is not wasting any time for sure.  

It is amazing to see lots of jets that are flying in excess of 600 mph from one place to another as to most of them time is MONEY and most of them apparently have lots of money to begin with !!!  





ps:  It must be lunchtime because I could eat the west end of  duck flying east right about now. !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just got power, internet and phone back up!
> 
> Daybreak at 11:18. Finally.



At home or work MsH22?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

Lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

munch a bunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At home or work MsH22?



Work. We don't close for things related to weather. I reckon they know if we don't think it's safe to come, we just won't.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Home at last... Rushed home to find the maw n law still shuffling about!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At home or work MsH22?





blood on the ground said:


> Home at last... Rushed home to find the maw n law still shuffling about!



You tried to poison her again didn'tcha.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Last bad ice storm that hit home didn't bother work. When I called in I'm sure they were wondering what in the world. Then I sent them a pic. 
That one bought did me in. I officially HATE Winter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

What? My new driveler wasn't good enough for y'all?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You tried to poison her again didn'tcha.


No... My wife quit trying to cook several years ago!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last bad ice storm that hit home didn't bother work. When I called in I'm sure they were wondering what in the world. Then I sent them a pic.
> That one bought did me in. I officially HATE Winter.



forum rules say no profanity! Im sure saying things like this qualifies as profanity!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? My new driveler wasn't good enough for y'all?



We love you big as da sky


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? My new driveler wasn't good enough for y'all?



Never saw yours. You oughta know how to set em up by now. 


+


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You tried to poison her again didn'tcha.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? My new driveler wasn't good enough for y'all?


 I dinnit see one............


blood on the ground said:


> We love you big as da sky


 back off big bouy, he be spoken for, tyvm!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I dinnit see one............
> 
> back off big bouy, he be spoken for, tyvm!



Have at it sissta.... He's a gasy lilfeller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Getting dark again. And booming in the distance. 

30 minutes of daylight aint gonna cut it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never saw yours. You oughta know how to set em up by now.
> 
> 
> +



YOU WERE THE FIRST ONE TO RESPOND TO IT, MONON!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=895741


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YOU WERE THE FIRST ONE TO RESPOND TO IT, MONON!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=895741



Just trying to help a brotha out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just trying to help a brotha out.



I gotcho brother......

Maybe one day I can be in the special club that allows folks to start drivelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

We are getting HAMMERED!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We are getting HAMMERED!



It is 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Husband's, Father's, Wives, Mama's........ Erybody calling to check on us.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Have at it sissta.... He's a gasy lilfeller


thank ya kindly, he's worth it!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Husband's, Father's, Wives, Mama's........ Erybody calling to check on us.


Are you under your desk yet????


Got tornadoes on the ground in Randolph & Sumter counties.......... headed east............ I'm fixing to be outta here, gonna set on the porch and watch!
Ya'll stay safe!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> thank ya kindly, he's worth it!
> 
> 
> Are you under your desk yet????
> ...



If it's blowing hard rain sideways like it was here, you won't be out there long. 
Postman just came in and said Prince Ave. was pretty much under water. Boss left to go to Country Club and got to the red light and turned around and came back. Sat in his truck for a good 30 minuets before he could make it to the door.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2017)

Why yall moving around on me? I post in one and then it gets closed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2017)

I was telling yall to keep your powder dry and your heads down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Husband's, Father's, Wives, Mama's........ Erybody calling to check on us.



I need to call and check on ya??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

we can face time... and such


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

Keebs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to call and check on ya??



You got my numba

Bone Dry Roof Company pulled up next door wiff big ladders going to the roof.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got my numba
> 
> Bone Dry Roof Company pulled up next door wiff big ladders going to the roof.



trying to create some business?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> trying to create some business?



I do believe so. They weren't here long at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)

Rain rain go away . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


made it home before it hit.............. but recorded hail hitting the tin roof......... settin on my porch watchin it roll by.............. chk ya'll in a bit, big thunder boomers starting again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Looked like night all day at work. Saw some pretty blue sky on my way home.  Now I guess round 4 or 5(I forgot count) has hit. Black as night and heavy rain and boomers. I got caught outside in the pool house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)

I get to play in the mud all night . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just got home and it's raining again! It never got really bad at work. They say we still have at least one more to come. Oh evening Mrs. H, Quackbro, Keebs, Gobble and Mud.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

You will be slip/sliding away for sure tonight Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You will be slip/sliding away for sure tonight Quackbro!





Gonna hafta put CMC in a car seat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

That would be a sight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)

Stay safe bro's, don't think this is over with yet !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get to play in the mud all night . .


bless yo heart............ stay safe!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looked like night all day at work. Saw some pretty blue sky on my way home.  Now I guess round 4 or 5(I forgot count) has hit. Black as night and heavy rain and boomers. _*I got caught outside in the pool house*_.


good place to get caught!


Moonpie1 said:


> Just got home and it's raining again! It never got really bad at work. They say we still have at least one more to come. Oh evening Mrs. H, Quackbro, Keebs, Gobble and Mud.


Evenin.......... was dozin off & on between thunder boomers and a HHUUUUUGGGEEE one hit off behind the house near the horse pen, yeah, I was up walking the porch and looking around...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks LilN, headed that way.  Sure glad you had that big Red Oak taken down !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart............ stay safe!
> 
> good place to get caught!
> 
> Evenin.......... was dozin off & on between thunder boomers and a HHUUUUUGGGEEE one hit off behind the house near the horse pen, yeah, I was up walking the porch and looking around...........


Proud to say you been there! 
 The horses OK?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Out and about and the creeks are out of their banks and choc milk color.

Keep you head on a swivel drivelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Getting cold up here.  I had to put on socks and a sweat shirt when I got home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting cold up here.  I had to put on socks and a sweat shirt when I got home.


Better add some britches to that combo.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2017)

It is not raining in Nashville.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Howdy Mrs. H, Miggy, Gobble and Boss. It has quit here at 31220 for now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2017)

Finally slowing down, gonna call it a night!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Live from work! 
Heard it was supposed to rain today!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work!
> Heard it was supposed to rain today!



Go stand outside, and let me know when it starts!!

I'm hoping that by the time the third wave gets here the air temps will be cool enough  to keep the bad stuff at bay!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go stand outside, and let me know when it starts!!
> 
> I'm hoping that by the time the third wave gets here the air temps will be cool enough  to keep the bad stuff at bay!!



Its dropped off really nice outside here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

The week that will never end


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Drunkbro is in a bad mood today... Said he hates his HOA! Said he can't even let his dogs out to roam and do what dogs do without folks complaining and calling the pound!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Good night at the plastic factory Bloodbro?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler nation who I hope survived all of these crazy storms this week.  This stuff just kept on firing off during the night with more lightning, thunder, winds and a rain.

I hope my Daughter and son-in-law didn't get any of that tornado, hail, straight-line wind or lightning damage during the night either.  I know that it was approaching Statesboro with some really nasty stuff involved for sure but I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Good night at the plastic factory Bloodbro?



Wasn't bad!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

The rain at 11ish last night was as intense as any during round one yesterday.   

Think a jacket might be called for today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Morning EE and Gobble. Short day today, headed to the camp for our annual wounded veterans turkey hunt. Gonna fry fish tonight. Will post up some pics in the cafe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

good cause moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks Gobble. It's a very humbling experience. Hope this front doesn't throw the birds in a funk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Wrong day for a fasting lab Dr. appt. @ 9:45......NO COFFEEEEEE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Wrong day for a fasting lab Dr. appt. @ 9:45......NO COFFEEEEEE.


That is cruel and unusual punishment. Hope all is well.

I think Quack fell down last night, USGS reported a 2.5 mag earthquake near Sparta last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Gobble. It's a very humbling experience. Hope this front doesn't throw the birds in a funk!



It is humbling.  I have done a few of Wounded Warrior events and always come away with admiration for them.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Wrong day for a fasting lab Dr. appt. @ 9:45......NO COFFEEEEEE.



NO COFFEEEEEEE is why I always schedule them first thing in the AM or last appointment of the day.   You have got to have priorities!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is cruel and unusual punishment. Hope all is well.
> 
> I think Quack fell down last night, USGS reported a 2.5 mag earthquake near Sparta last night.



Only a 2.5?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is cruel and unusual punishment. Hope all is well.
> 
> I think Quack fell down last night, USGS reported a 2.5 mag earthquake near Sparta last night.



It's killin me as we speak. Coffee would revive me and all would be well with labs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is humbling.  I have done a few of Wounded Warrior events and always come away with admiration for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made the appt. 4 months ago. Did not realize I wouldn't be home from Orlando til Wednesday afternoon at the time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Understand 


but if I had the 7:30 appt I'd be drinking coffee in 5


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Morning Miggy and Chief. Dang it Chief! No coffee for a jump start, that's tough! Glad you made it through the storm yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Chief. Dang it Chief! No coffee for a jump start, that's tough! Glad you made it through the storm yesterday.



speaking of which, Chief did you see the nader that crossed 75?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Cool little breeze this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> speaking of which, Chief did you see the nader that crossed 75?



More or less gobblein, couldn't actually see a defined funnel, but it was right alongside of me for about 10 miles. An amazing sight with the clouds and unbelievable lightning. 

I reckon 85mph was fast enough to avoid it.

I got the alert on my phone, but thanks to Moonbro we found out we were driving right into it @ Cordele.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Glad you are safe Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Glad you are safe Jiff



I still ain't had no coffee this Mornin, so I'm not out of the woods yet.


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 6, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler nation who I hope survived all of these crazy storms this week.  This stuff just kept on firing off during the night with more lightning, thunder, winds and a rain.
> 
> I hope my Daughter and son-in-law didn't get any of that tornado, hail, straight-line wind or lightning damage during the night either.  I know that it was approaching Statesboro with some really nasty stuff involved for sure but I haven't heard back from them yet.


i live right outside statesboro it was windy with constant light in but I thing everything over here is good a house it metter got struck by lightning and burnt


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 6, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Glad everyone made it unscathed yesterday.  Welcome back to home jeffbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I still ain't had no coffee this Mornin, so I'm not out of the woods yet.



You can do it big fella


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally made it in.............. Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is cruel and unusual punishment. Hope all is well.
> 
> I think Quack fell down last night, USGS reported a 2.5 mag earthquake near Sparta last night.





Had a coupla folks call me and tell me about it. 


I weigh less than you Fatbro . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Glad everyone made it unscathed yesterday.  Welcome back to home jeffbro!



Thank you, it's good to be home glue bunny.



blood on the ground said:


> You can do it big fella



I gotz da shakes. 

A'ight, holler later folks!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks LilN, headed that way.  Sure glad you had that big Red Oak taken down !!!


You and me both!  Lets just say J was pretty glad too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud to say you been there!
> The horses OK?


I hope to be there again one day!
 Yeah, a little "jumpy" for some reason.......... lightening lit up the sky and they were turning & looking!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Gobble. Short day today, headed to the camp for our annual wounded veterans turkey hunt. Gonna fry fish tonight. Will post up some pics in the cafe.


Our local American Legion and Vietnam Vets use our building for their meetings, I have to say, one of the ones involved now really goes above & beyond to help our local vets in nursing homes!  I need to see if they do any for the wounded warriors and see if I can volunteer some how!


Jeff C. said:


> More or less gobblein, couldn't actually see a defined funnel, but it was right alongside of me for about 10 miles. An amazing sight with the clouds and unbelievable lightning.
> 
> I reckon 85mph was fast enough to avoid it.
> 
> I got the alert on my phone, but thanks to Moonbro we found out we were driving right into it @ Cordele.


 It got squirrley bad up that way............... one tornado was on the ground all the way from Weston to Americus!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2017)

Good day all, gotz to crash !!!   Glad everybody's safe !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Glue Bunny, Chief, Black stick OD and Quackbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> i live right outside statesboro it was windy with constant light in but I thing everything over here is good a house it metter got struck by lightning and burnt



Thanks for you comments as I was able to talk with her a little while ago and she said they were fine as the brunt of the nasty stuff completely missed their area.  I was really worried about a line of storms with a possible tornado involved that came through Swainsboro and was heading somewhat their way according to our local weather guys here in Augusta.




glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Glad everyone made it unscathed yesterday.  Welcome back to home jeffbro!



Good morning Ms Glue Bunny, Jeffbro, Quackster, and Ms Keebs.  I am glad that nobody was seriously injured in these storms.

X2 on our friend Jeffbro getting back home safely.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Y'all say a prayer for my dad... He is having emergency heart surgery right now! 
Im not able to travel to him until .... I hate that i can't be there!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Prayers sent Bloodbro! Hope all goes well!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

prayers bloodbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

for ya Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Prayers for your Dad, Jason. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Thought I was just going to chill all day after 11 days on the road with some long brutal days at times, not to mention many late nights @ the frat house(my room patio) 

But I get home and have a fasting lab appt. @ Dr's office and now MizT made an appt. for Jag this afternoon @ 3:00p for his allergies.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought I was just going to chill all day after 11 days on the road with some long brutal days at times, not to mention many late nights @ the frat house(my room patio)
> 
> But I get home and have a fasting lab appt. @ Dr's office and now MizT made an appt. for Jag this afternoon @ 3:00p for his allergies.



guessing you are are driver.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> guessing you are are driver.



Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

gobblein, I took a Qtip and coated inside of both nostrils wit Vicks vaporub a couple weeks back. He was sneezing terribly all morning long. After I did that, I didn't hear him sneeze a single time the rest of the day.

My older brother has been doing everyday for a couple of years and told me it helped his allergies tremendously. Dr. probably won't like that.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my dad... He is having emergency heart surgery right now!
> Im not able to travel to him until .... I hate that i can't be there!!!!


 You got'em blood! 


Jeff C. said:


> gobblein, I took a Qtip and coated inside of both nostrils wit Vicks vaporub a couple weeks back. He was sneezing terribly all morning long. After I did that, I didn't hear him sneeze a single time the rest of the day.
> 
> My older brother has been doing everyday for a couple of years and told me it helped his allergies tremendously. Dr. probably won't like that.


 Doc won't tell you that 'cause it won't make him any $$$.......... but a great idea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

I pulled a Gluteus Maximus the first Monday of work last trip, talk about a pain in the butt.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

My mother used to do the same thing to me when I was young. Didn't know what allergies were back then, said it was for a cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You got'em blood!
> 
> Doc won't tell you that 'cause it won't make him any $$$.......... but a great idea!



Brother said it took a little getting used to it at first, but nothing to it now. Jag's eyes watered up at first, but he got over it quick. I could tell he was actually breathing through his nose miraculously that day afterward.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Gotta run, holler later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein, I took a Qtip and coated inside of both nostrils wit Vicks vaporub a couple weeks back. He was sneezing terribly all morning long. After I did that, I didn't hear him sneeze a single time the rest of the day.
> 
> My older brother has been doing everyday for a couple of years and told me it helped his allergies tremendously. Dr. probably won't like that.



It won't hurt him. Good idea! When Cody first started working in the rehab. facility the nurses told him to put it up his nose if he couldn't take the smell from an "accident" that he would have to clean up. He never used it. Didn't bother him a bit. He shoulda never told. They called him for the worst of the worst clean-ups.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 6, 2017)

Prayers for your dad blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

The check in nurse is sick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll probably be back in a couple days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

PA said don't do vaporub in da nostrils everyday. Maybe 3 times a week, other days rub it on da bottom of yo feets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!


Prayers for your Pop bloodbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2017)

Off the weekend, Dawn's headed to Tybee tomorrow !! 


Gonna throw a Masters partay !!!  (prolly just me and Susie)


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Afternonn Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

afternoon quack and Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off the weekend, Dawn's headed to Tybee tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> Gonna throw a Masters partay !!!  (prolly just me and Susie)



Did I hear Partay? 


Got me a brand new smart phone!  I've always had the boys hand me downs.  These kids have to have the latest and greatest. I'm still using his very first smart phone. Until today! GO MAMA!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2017)

Wind's kicking it !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

MsH22, was it smart enough to transfer all the data?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind's kicking it !!!



kickin and lickin and I'm not likein


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon quack and Chief



Howdy doo, gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

A little glimpse of the show in Orlando.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Set reveal.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, was it smart enough to transfer all the data?


Yes sir it was!  Didn't my Waze app.  Don't know how to get it. Hope the boy will be off Sunday.  


Jeff C. said:


> A little glimpse of the show in Orlando.



Love me some Pitbull . I don't think I could post my favorite song of his on here. FUN


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, I found a G rated song of FUN on my new smart phone, but it didn't give the option to share. 
That's OK. H22 put the Master's on the TV!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir it was!  Didn't my Waze app.  Don't know how to get it. Hope the boy will be off Sunday.
> 
> 
> Love me some Pitbull . I don't think I could post my favorite song of his on here. FUN



That song got stuck in ery body's head. They played it so much during rehearsals and ery body was sangin and dancin to it....and I mean ery body.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That song got stuck in ery body's head. They played it so much during rehearsals and ery body was sangin and dancin to it....and I mean ery body.



I bet you were too. Post it of for me(the G version). It's a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

Will do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>



No silly, the song is called FUN by pitbull.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> no silly, the song is called fun by pitbull. :d



o.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>



You da Man! 
Ole H22 even said that was a good one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

H22 said that was pool music.
It's done turn Winter again here. Had to cover the outside plants.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Dad's surgery went great and he is recovering. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy FRIDAY to all of you Drivelers.

Blood, I just read back and found out about your Dad.  Man, I am glad that the surgery went well.  My Prayers are being sent up for a quick recovery time for him too.

I've got to check the obituary page and make sure that I am NOT on it, get a shower, eat some breakfast, then get a move on as I've got to make a delivery early this morning.

OH I SEE THAT A BUNCH OF USA TOMAHAWK MISSILES DID SOME FLYING IN SYRIA LATE YESTERDAY TOO !!!!


Where is Gobblin's coffee truck this morning as I might need a cup or three to get fully awake.

THE OTHER BREAKING NEWS IS HOW IN THE WORLD DID A GOLFER SHOOT -7 UNDER PAR DURING THAT 388 MPH WIND YESTERDAY?????   HE MUST BE GOOT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

blood, good news about your Dad.

EE, have no fear the coffee truck is here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

Mornin EE and Gobblein


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

you struggling at work?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Good news about your dad Jason. Continued prayers for a quick recovery. Morning EE, Gobble and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

morn moon

got the wood stove about red hot here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein, EE, Moon. 

Glad the surgery went well blood, now for a quick and full recovery. Prayers continued.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

Chief,  what does the mz's have for you to do today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Moanin bro's !!!   


Good news on Pabro blood !!! 


NEVER heard of the Pitbull dood ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

pitbull is unknown to me also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Good news on Pabro blood !!!
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> pitbull is unknown to me also.




Was to me also until now. All I know is that "Green Light" song got stuck in everybody's head.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Was to me also until now. All I know is that "Green Light" song got stuck in everybody's head.



That is why I did not click the link.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Morning Chief,Quackbro and hdm03. Birds are gobbling good this morning. Hope they stay the course for our veterans tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is why I did not click the link.



I'm gonna play it at da next gatherin' and watch drivelas dance and sing. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Quackbro and hdm03. Birds are gobbling good this morning. Hope they stay the course for our veterans tomorrow.



Hope they have successful hunt Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Quackbro and hdm03. Birds are gobbling good this morning. Hope they stay the course for our veterans tomorrow.





Ya'll doing a good thang Moonbro, hope y'all put some feathers on the ground !!!


If nothing else I know the groceries will be outstanding !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna play it at da next gatherin' and watch drivelas dance and sing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they have successful hunt Moon.



can you arrange to have those dancers too


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can you arrange to have those dancers too



Well, we got MsTutu, Keebs, MizDawn, MizT, etc., etc., etc.,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, we got MsTutu, Keebs, MizDawn, MizT, etc., etc., etc.,





gluebunny betta heal up QUICK !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, we got MsTutu, Keebs, MizDawn, MizT, etc., etc., etc.,



Then turn up the muzack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Moonbro, I did not realize how close to that tornado we were driving home Wednesday, despite the warning that came across our phones that said "seek cover now". You called immediately after that, but after watching a storm chaser show on the weather channel last night I realized we were right on the edge and under that tornadic cell.

Here is a pic of a cloud formation directly above us on the interstate. The boys riding with me took several, but deleted them before I could get them to save them. One of them had sent this one to a cousin, and his cousin screenshot it, so I was able to get him to send it to me.

Bet Amigo could shed some light on these clouds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> gluebunny betta heal up QUICK !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then turn up the muzack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moonbro, I did not realize how close to that tornado we were driving home Wednesday, despite the warning that came across our phones that said "seek cover now". You called immediately after that, but after watching a storm chaser show on the weather channel last night I realized we were right on the edge and under that tornadic cell.
> 
> Here is a pic of a cloud formation directly above us on the interstate. The boys riding with me took several, but deleted them before I could get them to save them. One of them had sent this one to a cousin, and his cousin screenshot it, so I was able to get him to send it to me.
> 
> Bet Amigo could shed some light on these clouds.





You don't need da Messican, those are stick yo head 'tween yo legs and kiss yo hiney good bye clouds/formations  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't need da Messican, those are stick yo head 'tween yo legs and kiss yo hiney good bye clouds/formations  . . .



You wouldn't believe the lightning strikes coming out that. Unfortunately, he didn't catch one in that shot. Most lightning I've ever seen in a short duration of about 15 miles running 85 mph attempting to outrun it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You wouldn't believe the lightning strikes coming out that. Unfortunately, he didn't catch one in that shot. Most lightning I've ever seen in a short duration of about 15 miles running 85 mph attempting to outrun it.





Bet the Jolly Ranchers  were  flowing !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

I believe that is Zeus in those clouds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet the Jolly Ranchers  were  flowing !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Gotta crash, think I'll do a Low Kuntray boil with Tate/Champ and family tomorrow night !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh Oh Oh...Oh We Oh We Oh We...Oh Oh Oh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash, think I'll do a Low Kuntray boil with Tate/Champ and family tomorrow night !!!



Later Quackbro....Tempting me to ride, uninvited.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

I'll just show up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Heyyyyyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Whatchall doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Partay @ Quacks!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> gluebunny betta heal up QUICK !!!



I'll just have to hop around like a pogo stick!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Y'all c'mon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> I'll just have to hop around like a pogo stick!!



That'll work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs readin back....lemme add a few more posts.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 7, 2017)

Mornin my beautiful peeples!!  Jeffbro, quack and Krebs!  Ereyone have a great Friday!
Hubs is fixin lasagna for the supper this evenin'


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 7, 2017)

I am sorry "Keebs"  darned  ok spell ck!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dad's surgery went great and he is recovering. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers!


 Good Deal!!


Jeff C. said:


> Was to me also until now. All I know is that "Green Light" song got stuck in everybody's head.


 yeah, I can see that happin!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, we got MsTutu, Keebs, MizDawn, MizT, etc., etc., etc.,


don't forget Mr.H22 & Mud, they got moves too, ya know!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs readin back....lemme add a few more posts.


quit that, I like to have never caught up!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin my beautiful peeples!!  Jeffbro, quack and Krebs!  Ereyone have a great Friday!
> Hubs is fixin lasagna for the supper this evenin'


 I've been called worse!


glue bunny said:


> I am sorry "Keebs"  darned  ok spell ck!


 we good.............. mornin!

Gonna be a good day taters, got the office by myself, it's Friday and I'll have my main squeeze for 2 more nights!  He has finally learned to repeat "I Love you a bushel & a peck & a hug around the neck"!  Melt my heart!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> yeah, I can see that happin!
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, they can shake it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

This is tooooo Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> This is tooooo Cute!!!!!!



They could use a little tutoring in the rhythm dept.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

Doc said tumor he removed from my arm aint cancer... Reckon thats a good thang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Doc said tumor he removed from my arm is benign. Reckon thats a good thang!



Absolutely.....good to hear.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Chief, and Glue Bunny. Back at the camp house tidying up for the veterans. They are supposed to roll in around lunch. We are doing a LCB tonight and some blueberry dumplings. TTYL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

Moonbro going to fattin up the heroes! Great thing y'all do down there brother.... I'd like to volunteer my time to help one day just to get a chance at helping server those who have sacrifice so much for us all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

blood, bernine is good

who all just went poof?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Doc said tumor he removed from my arm is benign. Reckon thats a good thang!


Allllright!!!


Jeff C. said:


> They could use a little tutoring in the rhythm dept.


quit being nit-picky this mornin!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Chief, and Glue Bunny. Back at the camp house tidying up for the veterans. They are supposed to roll in around lunch. We are doing a LCB tonight and some blueberry dumplings. TTYL.


Awwwsome!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Moonbro going to fattin up the heroes! Great thing y'all do down there brother.... I'd like to volunteer my time to help one day just to get a chance at helping server those who have sacrifice so much for us all!


 me too, blood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

keebs

don't partee too much today while no one is watching.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs
> 
> don't partee too much today while no one is watching.


 you know me too well.............. I'm gonna rearrange some stuff just to see if coworker will notice on Monday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs GON raise da roof!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Didn know this wind was going to roar again today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2017)

Mornin

Good new for you and your Dad Blood!!!!!


Now.................. Let's get this party STARTED!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs GON raise da roof!


 good idea............ what else can I do to her office??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Good new for you and your Dad Blood!!!!!
> 
> ...


Whooohoooo, ya got that right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Wasn't planning to do a daggum thing today, but havin a hard time just sitting here doin nuttin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Might fly a kite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Don't remember where I stored them.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't remember where I stored them.


we used to make our own............... I know you know how!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> we used to make our own............... I know you know how!



Yeah, but we could buy them from TG&Y fo a nickel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

These dudes are awesome!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but we could buy them from _*TG&Y*_ fo a nickel.


Toys, Girls & Yoyo's!!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't planning to do a daggum thing today, but havin a hard time just sitting here doin nuttin.



Good day for tree chasin or sky watching


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Toys, Girls & Yoyo's!!



Close. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TG&Y


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you know me too well.............. I'm gonna rearrange some stuff just to see if coworker will notice on Monday!


Taking the staples out of the stapler or emptying the copy paper out the copier always gets them ryled up around work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Good day for tree chasin or sky watching



Tried to fly a kite, but that didn even work.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Taking the staples out of the stapler or emptying the copy paper out the copier always gets them ryled up around work.


great idea!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Close.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TG&Y


that's what we all called it *back in the day*


Jeff C. said:


> Tried to fly a kite, but that didn even work.


 bless yo heart.......


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tried to fly a kite, but that didn even work.


Try facing the wind


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Try facing the wind



I did, but was turning in circles.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I did, but was turning in circles.



I seem to do that also


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

Sleeped 3 hrs... I should be good until sundy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped 3 hrs... I should be good until sundy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Quackbro....Tempting me to ride, uninvited.





Ride on down Chief !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2017)

Allergies got me feeling a little 

Pool guy came by and put new sand in the filter. 300 lbs. Pool is gonna be crystal clear this year. 

Two of my bestest texted me, they at the Master's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ride on down Chief !!!



Appreciate it brudda Quack. I probably would have, but just found out lil Everett is coming to spend the weekend with us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergies got me feeling a little
> 
> Pool guy came by and put new sand in the filter. 300 lbs. Pool is gonna be crystal clear this year.
> 
> Two of my bestest texted me, they at the Master's.



Jag won't even go outside right now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2017)

Headed to pick up Tiny Terror and head home to play in the creek!
Later Folks, have a great weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag won't even go outside right now.


H22 got me some local honey from right here in Winder, GA. I take a spoon full every day. Seems to help. It's a bit pricey.


Keebs said:


> Headed to pick up Tiny Terror and head home to play in the creek!
> Later Folks, have a great weekend!


Have fun!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

Last juan !!!  


Got eleben straight in a few weeks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2017)

Have a good weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2017)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2017)

Afternoon Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Quack.





Hiya Bossbro !!!



Anybody wanna come eat with us tomorrow you're more than welcome, either gonna be a fish fry with gator tail and fixings, or a low country boil !! 

I'm not the cook Moonbro and ya'll are, but if'n you drank enough it's purtay goot !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bossbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That was dang good BBQ you cooked.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2017)

Afternoon back at it for a few


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Evening y'all. Done got everyone fed and fixing to hit the rack. 4:15 brekfus call comes early. Got to get everyone fed and off in hot pursuit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening y'all. Done got everyone fed and fixing to hit the rack. 4:15 brekfus call comes early. Got to get everyone fed and off in hot pursuit.



You the MAN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2017)

Just got a call. My besties got it done at the Masters.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bossbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be one happy camper, if I cold be there. Is Moon gonna cook some of his world famous Squealers?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2017)

It really aint fair talking bout party's that I am unable to attend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

Wake up call for moonbro.   Cooking up b'fast for the veterans.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and Wycliff (as I think that he worked a full shift last night).

A special Good Morning to Moonbro as I salute him in his efforts in supporting our Veterans today in a very special way !!!!  I also salute every Veteran for their service to the rest of us in keeping us safe from harm here at home.    

I think that I might go up to the country and check on things and probably pull the cards from my cameras today as well since the weather is supposed to be really nice.

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a good plan as I need a few cups to get fully awake....especially after I slept several extra winks this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. Brekfus is done and the hunters are gone.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 8, 2017)

Morning yall, so much to do, so little daylight. 

Moon, good on you man!  All of yall!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Our guys really do a good job. It is very humbling for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, EE, FotyFo, and Moonbro.

I see Wybro had checked in last night too.

Moon, appreciate what you are doing for the Vets. Don't get much better than that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

Mornin! 

Got word last night that the kids are going on a cruise instead of Disney World for their honeymoon. I am one happy camper.  I don't think Cody's back could handle all that walking at Disney. I'm sure he would end up using his cane. Plus he's been there twice. He's been on a cruise too, but they are going to different parts of the world than we went when he was young. Like my Diddy always said, "Travel is some of the best education there is."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

I oughta be well edumacated.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 8, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples! Get that extra cup of coffee from gobblin this mornin To get the chill off yer bones. 
Moon...thanks for your generous help with the veterans and hope they have a successful hunt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That was dang good BBQ you cooked.




That was my first attempt Chief, smoked 20lbs that day !!  Thanks !! 





KyDawg said:


> I would be one happy camper, if I cold be there. Is Moon gonna cook some of his world famous Squealers?




No, but I'm cooking some of Moonbro's squealers !!!


Got froggie leggz, gator tail, squealers, skrimps, cheekun,(in case some of the young'uns don't like fish) and some bass filets thawing !!!



Good day all !!!  Looks like I'm gonna be up all day !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2017)

Turkeys are tight lipped this morning.... Heard a couple gobbles earlier and even called in one lone hen. Still betternwork!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was my first attempt Chief, smoked 20lbs that day !!  Thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, that was some DANG good BBQ!  


blood on the ground said:


> Turkeys are tight lipped this morning.... Heard a couple gobbles earlier and even called in one lone hen. Still betternwork!


NICE! 
H22 out there vacuuming the pool house bathroom poot fan. Done took it all apart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I must say, that was some DANG good BBQ!
> 
> NICE!
> H22 out there vacuuming the pool house bathroom poot fan. Done took it all apart.





Thanks, I 'preciate it !!  I didn't hava clue, just followed Moonbro's advice !!!


Dawn claims they're too smokey, too much hickory flavor.  I kinda thought that what it's all about ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I 'preciate it !!  I didn't hava clue, just followed Moonbro's advice !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn claims they're too smokey, too much hickory flavor.  I kinda thought that what it's all about ???



It is, but some folks are more sensitive taste bud wise to flavors than others. Hence, Dawn and Hickory flavor. Another milder wood smoke flavor may not have bothered her as much. 

It didn't bother me at all, but I do detect Hickory smoke more so than any other, except mesquite. I prefer both of those in a mild range.

Pine is my favorite!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I 'preciate it !!  I didn't hava clue, just followed Moonbro's advice !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn claims they're too smokey, too much hickory flavor.  I kinda thought that what it's all about ???



No sir. It was perfect and very tender meat! 

H22 done vacuumed up all my Halloween spider web decorations in the pool house. 
Fixin to go for lunch appetizers and a dranky drank at the sports bar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Lighter knot smoked tenderloin....Mmmm mm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Lil "buhga wuhga" will be here shortly. I'm afraid I may have to finally teach him he can't pull my face off tugging on my beard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil "buhga wuhga" will be here shortly. I'm afraid I may have to finally teach him he can't pull my face off tugging on my beard.



That's what I call one of my great nephews. 
Babies always tried to take my ugly mole on my chin off. I know the feeling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No sir. It was perfect and very tender meat!
> 
> H22 done vacuumed up all my Halloween spider web decorations in the pool house.
> Fixin to go for lunch appetizers and a dranky drank at the sports bar!



Yes it was. 

One bite and I knew I didn't have to even add a BBQ sauce. Also, I was able to actually bite off a chunk, rather than an entire piece pull out of my sandwich. That's my criteria for good BBQ.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I call one of my great nephews.
> Babies always tried to take my ugly mole on my chin off. I know the feeling.



Dang, I've never even noticed it....whachoo talkin bout?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh, he loves my reading glasses too. They're either on my face or hanging on my shirt @ the neck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No sir. It was perfect and very tender meat!
> 
> H22 done vacuumed up all my Halloween spider web decorations in the pool house.
> Fixin to go for lunch appetizers and a dranky drank at the sports bar!



Kinda feelin like a cold brewski meself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Howdy Moonbro, any birds peppered?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2017)

Tater juice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't like magnolia trees in my yard.... This joker is messy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tater juice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>



absolute ly

You like magnolia trees jiff


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2017)

Saturday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Turkeys are tight lipped this morning.... Heard a couple gobbles earlier and even called in one lone hen. Still betternwork!



Sunrise was a beauty over the lake this morning when I made my morning Quick Trip.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

weeds sprayed
lawn mower repaired (again)
some grass mowed
cleaned up
time to watch some golf


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weeds sprayed
> lawn mower repaired (again)
> some grass mowed
> cleaned up
> time to watch some golf



I gave up. I am particular about the yard and with me traveling so much, I couldn't keep so I called the Weed Man. I had his service a couple of years ago and he does a jam up job. I also like it when I am in a meeting and my phone starts vibrating on the table and "Weed Man" is displayed as name


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

Fried pimento cheese bites at the sports bar in honor of the Masters. We sat at the "tiki" bar and they had ashtrays at the bar. Haven't seen  that  in years. Right next to Chatau elon(sp) golf course.  we gone try to cook em tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

I had homemade pimento cheese sammie in honor of the Masters also.   Tradition every year.   The hoop cheese this year wasn't as sharp as I wanted but it is what I found.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had homemade pimento cheese sammie in honor of the Masters also.   Tradition every year.   The hoop cheese this year wasn't as sharp as I wanted but it is what I found.



You do know the secret is cream cheese.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do know the secret is cream cheese.



yep, put cream cheese in this batch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Afternoon folks....y'all makin me hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> absolute ly
> 
> You like magnolia trees jiff



Only if they are out in the middle of a pasture of a large estate or somethin. My older brother had 2 big ones just like in your pic in his front yard, constant mess. He took'em down.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2017)

Evening. got wrapped up this morning and didn't have time to log back on


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening. got wrapped up this morning and didn't have time to log back on



Howdy Wybro.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2017)

Waz up Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Waz up Chief



Not much, just chillin and playin around with lil Everett. About to be his bed time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

Wy,  you on again tonight?

Chief, magnolia blossoms are pretty.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey chiefbro...you Eva need some pecan wood for smoking you can have this giant in my yard.
Bet you never run out!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy,  you on again tonight?
> 
> Chief, magnolia blossoms are pretty.



Yes sir till Tuesday moanin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

good to have you back

but sorry about your having to work


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good to have you back
> 
> but sorry about your having to work



Glad to be back, my check liver light came on a few days back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

selling liquor stock   but buying futures on wednesday


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> selling liquor stock   but buying futures on wednesday



May want to hold onto them Quack is off for a few


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Evening Chief, Gobble and Wy. Got our veterans fed again. Ribeyes tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 8, 2017)

*Loaded up.*

A mess of of rib eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy,  you on again tonight?
> 
> Chief, magnolia blossoms are pretty.



Yessir, love the blossoms, just not the huge almost indestructible leaves and mess in close proximity in landscape.



glue bunny said:


> Hey chiefbro...you Eva need some pecan wood for smoking you can have this giant in my yard.
> Bet you never run out!!



Heard that, Pecan is probably my favorite smoking wood.

I've got 19-20 on this property and many are giants themselves. There are 4 surrounding my house.

Check this one out on one side:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> May want to hold onto them Quack is off for a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> A mess of of rib eyes.



Man, that is looking good, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2017)

One of those nights.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

Where is part II Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> May want to hold onto them Quack is off for a few



BUY BUY BUY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

The machine stopped gurgling so coffee is ready


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

moonbro,  any feathers rustled yesterday?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2017)

Those steaks were looking good moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

morning wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2017)

Mornin Gw thanks for the coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Wy. I posted the rest of the supper in the cafe. So far 3 birds Gobble.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 9, 2017)

Mornin my beautiful peeples! ...gobble and wy and moonpie!
Off to open the church wif the hubs. Everyone have a goot day


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny. Had ice on the windshield this morning. Kinda chilly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

had frost yesterday too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

cramer cometh in the door


----------



## cramer (Apr 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cramer cometh in the door



Laptop is slow and uncooperative today
Morning Gobble, Moon, Bunny and Wy 
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 9, 2017)

moon, thanks again for yall and those steaks looks fantastic, bet they were good. 

Packing for a long Areoplane ride tonight...oh and my back...ugh.  In need of some pep, so off to Que Tizzle for some dew water.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 9, 2017)

Also, I stumbled upon Stairway To Heaven sung by Heart last night in a tribute back in '12. I would look that up ifin I was you, you can thank me later.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Wycliff, Moonbro, Ms. Bunny, Cramer, and to the rest of the driveler world this morning.

I am dragging in like a kid that forgot to do his homework this morning.  Woke up at 4:45 AM BUT decided to get lots more beauty sleep so I went back to sleep until about 20 minutes ago instead.   

I went back and updated myself on all of the happening since yesterday morning and NOW I am really hungry after seeing the great food that Moonbro fixed up yesterday for all of the Veterans.  Moonbro, you are indeed a Class Act for offering your help to our Veterans in such a nice way.  


Pimento cheese sandwiches............OH my goodness, those at the Masters is the best on the planet for sure !!!!  For many years, I knew the two ladies (that owned a restaurant and catering business) who made all of those delicious sandwiches.  During Masters week, these ladies had crews working 24 hours a day in producing these sandwiches.  They also made several other varieties of sandwiches etc that were sold on the course at "REALLY CHEAP PRICES" TOO!!!

Their restaurant burned several years ago and then a few years later, one of those ladies died of a heart attack.  That ended a long working relationship of these ladies as such.  I was fortunate enough to eat lunch at their restaurant on the day that it burned to the ground that night.    

Now, I've got to find me some breakfast as I am starving after thinking about all of this food.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Morning Cramer, P44 and EE. EE, I am just a small part of these hunts. We have an awesome group that works really hard to ensure that our vets have a good time and are well fed. Thank y'all for all of the kind words.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Morning folks.....draggin up late myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2017)

EE, blood, Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Morning Blood and Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2017)

Mernin fellas.... Y'all go take a gander at the meat I burned last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Also, I stumbled upon Stairway To Heaven sung by Heart last night in a tribute back in '12. I would look that up ifin I was you, you can thank me later.



Yep, seen it before, it's good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2017)

I saw it Blood, meh store bought from Boston Market.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Pretty day, might go cut some grass.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2017)

Cut the grass... Im ready for winter!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Also, I stumbled upon Stairway To Heaven sung by Heart last night in a tribute back in '12. I would look that up ifin I was you, you can thank me later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2017)

Fed a crowd 'o folks yesterday.  Never fried so much food in my life !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fed a crowd 'o folks yesterday.  Never fried so much food in my life !!!



Can't beat good times spent with friends!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2017)

Tater juice and a sleepin pill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tater juice and a sleepin pill






Nighty night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Ain't feelin this grass cuttin. It isn't that long anyway, feel like I'm wasting gas. I did manage to get Jag to get out there and pickup all the sticks though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Sounds like y'all had a good time Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Got some grass cut afterall.....I put a dent in it.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tater juice and a sleepin pill



We got a lot in common right now blood!    You still thinking about selling that bike


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

MizT surprisingly stumbled across a deer tenderloin in the freezer. Wrapped it in bacon, hit it with some Grill Mates bourbon and brown shuga seasoning, browned it in a skillet, finished in the oven to medium rare with some brockley, mashed taters, and toast. It was good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> We got a lot in common right now blood!    You still thinking about selling that bike


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2017)

The pool aint even opened yet, but me and my niece laid out today while watching the Masters. BURNT. Shower didn't even help. I'm beet red.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The pool aint even opened yet, but me and my niece laid out today while watching the Masters. BURNT. Shower didn't even help. I'm beet red.



Ouch....it'll sneak up on ya this time of year.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yall aint going to belive this, but listening to the entire Justice for All album, even after 6 vodkas is not a good thing on an overnight flight. Ugh. Oh well,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yall aint going to belive this, but listening to the entire Justice for All album, even after 6 vodkas is not a good thing on an overnight flight. Ugh. Oh well,



Git R Done!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Werky werky....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

And man have we ever been a werkin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2017)

werkit blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and I see Gobble peeking in.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and I see Gobble peeking in.



stawlker


morning moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Morning Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2017)

wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2017)

Mornin Mp and Gw


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro, Wycliff and to the rest of you Drivelers.

Somehow, I overslept by 2 hours this morning.  I never heard the alarm clock as the last thing that I remember, it was around midnight.    

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Thats some solid sleep EE! Must be nice!

mernin children! Going to another dr appointment this morning.... Against all my wishes it might be time for surgery as my back pain is not getting any better.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Morning EE, it's good to sleep a little extra from time to time. Hope it doesn't come to surgery Blood. I know all about the back pain demons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Mornin fellows.

Blood, have you been prescribed any steroids yet? If you remember a couple years ago I was in a wheelchair for 30 days down with my back. The steroids got me out of that wheelchair.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Morning Chief. Gonna try to load some pics of the vets and their turkeys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Mornin Moon, lookin forward to them. I've all but givin up on posting a pic from my phone. I used to post pics from it, but they just won't load anymore, even after downsizing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows.
> 
> Blood, have you been prescribed any steroids yet? If you remember a couple years ago I was in a wheelchair for 30 days down with my back. The steroids got me out of that wheelchair.



Really!!! I will ask about that!!! This is a new dr so we will see!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 10, 2017)

Goot mornin my beautiful peeples...chief , moon, blood. Get ya some of gobbles coffee and get a move on!
Blood ...chief is right about the steroid shots. Hubby had a couple in his back and they've worked wonders for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Really!!! I will ask about that!!! This is a new dr so we will see!



I hope you can get some relief without surgery, but your condition could be different than mine. It was the first time I had ever been prescribed steroids for a back issue. It had always been the typical pain pills, anti inflammatory, muscle relaxers, etc. I've got a long history of lower back issues going back to when I was 18 and turned down for a good job in the oil fields in Louisiana.

Dr's told me I was born with my condition and it would only get worse as I aged and physical labor. It has progressively gotten worse, but I could've already retired from that job they turned me down for.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

*First bird down.*

This one read the script.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> This one read the script.



Sweeeet! 

Moon, did you post that from your phone?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Two more.*

The two guys in the back are our friends from the NWTF that volunteer to come call for us. They work their hind ends off trying to get the vets on a bird! A big thanks to them! We had 4 hunters in camp and three out of four killed a bird. Not a bad average!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

No Chief,  those are from my iPad mini. Can't post a pic from my phone.  Even after resizing to smallest size! I installed ad block plus because of all the pop ups. Don't know if that's why. I can send word posts but not pics. I have an iPhone 6s Plus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

3 out of 4 is t bad at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> No Chief,  those are from my iPad mini. Can't post a pic from my phone.  Even after resizing to smallest size! I installed ad block plus because of all the pop ups. Don't know if that's why. I can send word posts but not pics. I have an iPhone 6s Plus.



10-4, mine is a iPhone 6s, I believe. Is t the Plus just larger?

I used to be able to post pics from it, but can't get one to load anymore.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yep Chief it's just a little bigger. I can't even log onto the forum through safari. Not sure what the problem is! I can take pics with the iPhone , then text them to myself. They go to the iPad mini also. Then I save them, resize them and post from there. Only way that I can make it work!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi ya'll........... by myself, check back in a bit!
carry on.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows.
> 
> Blood, have you been prescribed any steroids yet? If you remember a couple years ago I was in a wheelchair for 30 days down with my back. The steroids got me out of that wheelchair.



Requested the roids Jeff... Doc gave me a scrip.... Starts out with like 6 pills on the first day and works its way down..

Anyway he wants to try all options before the knife!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Congratulations to the hunters and a big thank you to those who helped make it possible Moonbro! Y'all got some good stuff going on there!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks Blood. We've been doing it 9 years so far. And hoping for a lot more!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Blood. We've been doing it 9 years so far. And hoping for a lot more!



Indeed.... You ever need any help I can boil the heck out of some water!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Requested the roids Jeff... Doc gave me a scrip.... Starts out with like 6 pills on the first day and works its way down..
> 
> Anyway he wants to try all options before the knife!



Hope they work for ya blood, they did me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Requested the roids Jeff... Doc gave me a scrip.... Starts out with like 6 pills on the first day and works its way down..
> 
> Anyway he wants to try all options before the knife!


 Hope you get some relief!


Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Blood. We've been doing it 9 years so far. And hoping for a lot more!


 Awesome!  Thank you!!!

Concession bag processed - check
Deposit ready to go - check
keys checked back in & dep. returned - check on 2 outta 4
fixing to check the bills now...........and answer the phone............. anyone wanna come hang out wiff me today?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 10, 2017)

Morning 

It's SPRING TIME in the Great Northwest this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good evening folks. Mike, doesn't look much like spring to me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Howdy Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey Moon.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>


share, please, I be hongry............


Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening folks. Mike, doesn't look much like spring to me.


that's what I was thinking too.......... 

Man, what.a.day............. ready to goooooooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> share, please, I be hongry............
> 
> that's what I was thinking too..........
> 
> Man, what.a.day............. ready to goooooooo!



Take as much as you want there's obviously more than enough to go around this place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Have a good afternoon Keebsy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Requested the roids Jeff... Doc gave me a scrip.... Starts out with like 6 pills on the first day and works its way down..
> 
> Anyway he wants to try all options before the knife!





Done that a coupla times Blood, it really helped me.  Got a steroid pack in the med cabinet now.  Use as a last resort.


Afternoon all !!  Just got 2, off for 3 then I think it's eleben skraight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Done that a coupla times Blood, it really helped me.  Got a steroid pack in the med cabinet now.  Use as a last resort.
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!  Just got 2, off for 3 then I think it's eleben skraight.



Afternoon Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quack.





Hiya Chief !!!  Completely blew my diet this weekend, Rachel and Dawn cooked up some deerbooger/cube steak and onion gwavy, smashed garlic taters, buttabeans and cream kone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

I woulda blew mine with that spread too. Oh wait, I'm not on a diet.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> share, please, I be hongry............
> 
> that's what I was thinking too..........
> 
> Man, what.a.day............. ready to goooooooo!





Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening folks. Mike, doesn't look much like spring to me.



This a bit better?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Man, what a fan on that bird in the bottom pick MIKE. Long neck too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2017)

Good evening bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2017)

Home from the salt mine.

poke chop, okra, bread


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2017)

Afternoon, last one for a few days


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yep Mike that's a lot better. Howdy Quackbro and Gobble. Steak salad tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sup Wy?  You got to go back on days?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2017)

Whole lobster and king crab legs for our anniversary dinner. H22's cookin is much better than going out. Pic's won't happen. I dropped my first brand new cell phone and shattered the screen. More $$ to fix it than I paid for it. Just gonna buy another one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Hamburger helper.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Wy?  You got to go back on days?



Yes sir as far as I know


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2017)

Chief, it will be mo better if you add hamburger to it.   

Wybro, are you getting a few off before days?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, it will be mo better if you add hamburger to it.
> 
> Wybro, are you getting a few off before days?



Yes sir, start days on Saturday


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, it will be mo better if you add hamburger to it.
> 
> Wybro, are you getting a few off before days?



Tiger Sauce did it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

grrrrrrrr indirectTV is being aggravating this morning.  checking satellite for a few minutes for a half hour.   During this time I've made coffee and grown old.  Still says receiving info and 0% complete.   Id10Ts I tell you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> grrrrrrrr indirectTV is being aggravating this morning.  checking satellite for a few minutes for a half hour.   During this time I've made coffee and grown old.  Still says receiving info and 0% complete.   Id10Ts I tell you.



Its alright lilfeller... You still got the forum


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

ahhhhhhhhh

inhale, exhale

how's it going bloodbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

You feeling any better?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> inhale, exhale
> 
> how's it going bloodbro?





gobbleinwoods said:


> You feeling any better?



To early in the game to tell for sure....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler nation.

Gobblin, I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2017)

Good morning EE, Gw, blood and erybody else


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

getting ready to fix b'fast.   Anyone else hungry?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro, Wy and EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> To early in the game to tell for sure....



Yessir blood, give it time. I believe I was about halfway through a second Pak when I started noticing improvement.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir blood, give it time. I believe I was about halfway through a second Pak when I started noticing improvement.





They sure helped me, that and ice ice baybay !!! 



Morning bro's !!! 

Just got home from the stooped meeting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They sure helped me, that and ice ice baybay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X10 on the ice. Mornin Quackgro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

Morning ... Live from the porch!!! Almost tempted to go kill this gobbler that talking up a storm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ... Live from the porch!!! Almost tempted to go kill this gobbler that talking up a storm!



Morning blood....just not enough, take it easy and just converse with him, unless he struts up into your backyard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to work, almost forgot. Holler later....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning blood....just not enough, take it easy and just converse with him, unless he struts up into your backyard.



Yes sir... My back has already convinced me to just sit here and listen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

Sure wish them fancy doctor's would give out the good relief stuff like back in the day... This ole boy is almost down for the count!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure wish them fancy doctor's would give out the good relief stuff like back in the day... This ole boy is almost down for the count!





A "friend" told me he goes online and gets whatever he wants . . . 


Personally I hate pain pills and will only take one when I'm 'bout crawling.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir... My back has already convinced me to just sit here and listen!





While you're sitting on the porch sipping a cold one, are you on a ice pack???  NOOOOOOOOOOO !!!  Idjit.  Go to CVS and buy a bubble pack looking ice pack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2017)

Sleep meds kicking in, good day all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure wish them fancy doctor's would give out the good relief stuff like back in the day... This ole boy is almost down for the count!


 I feel for ya, done in the back hurt ain't no picnic!


Hooked On Quack said:


> While you're sitting on the porch sipping a cold one, are you on a ice pack???  NOOOOOOOOOOO !!!  Idjit.  Go to CVS and buy a bubble pack looking ice pack.


 wow, da bouy has some good advice!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep meds kicking in, good day all.


schweet dreams BigN!


Oh.......... mernin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> While you're sitting on the porch sipping a cold one, are you on a ice pack???  NOOOOOOOOOOO !!!  Idjit.  Go to CVS and buy a bubble pack looking ice pack.



X2....Get one of these bloodbro. Elastic with velcro strap on, wear it sitting in car, lying on back, walking, cutting grass, etc., Long lasting also.

Quack chewed me out several times before I listened to him. Like he says, best/quickest form of temporary relief you can get.....period. Mine lives in the freezer and is ready at all times.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2017)

Buncha good advice up in herah, blood!

Lunch call!!!!!!!

Gonna make myself sick........... left ova grilled steak, tater tots, salat & sweet tea!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


>


finally remembered your password again, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

Mexican lasagna....


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 11, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!  
What's for supper? Chicken or fish samwich...can't decide


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> X2....Get one of these bloodbro. Elastic with velcro strap on, wear it sitting in car, lying on back, walking, cutting grass, etc., Long lasting also.
> 
> Quack chewed me out several times before I listened to him. Like he says, best/quickest form of temporary relief you can get.....period. Mine lives in the freezer and is ready at all times.



Thanks Jeff... I have ice packs but nothing like that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> What's for supper? Chicken or fish samwich...can't decide



I got a hankering for a big ole breakfast


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2017)

Drive by. later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2017)

B ded up in hera . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Evening everyone. Had an ultrasonic requal test today! I would have rather been  working!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

Home and time WAKE THE DEAD.

afternoon drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

Well that didn't work how about

the perfect dog


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

or slice of pizza


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2017)

or maybe some refreshments


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2017)

I been MIA. It's tax crunch time.
BUT.......Proud Mama moment: I had to go to the neurologist today to check on my head.It's fine,no change in the size of them whatever you call em. Anurizems. But the nurse remembered Cody's back surgery and said, " He is the sweetest person I've ever met and I hope that MY son grows up to have half the manners he has". The Dr. said, your my patient now.  But he did know that Cody got a new job and bought a house.   Said it scared him to deaf how much weight Cody had lost after his surgery. Told him Cody's pushing 200+. Still don't fill up that 6 foot 9 body. That one screw in his back still pokes out, but Dr. said it was fine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2017)

Neighbor knew I was going to brothers today to pickup a little garden tractor and tiller attachment he's got for it to till up my old bonfire pit eyesore. Not burning in it no more while house is on the market and it was just a big dirt spot.

Was waiting on brother to get home from a Dr appt about lunch time and neighbor showed up out of nowhere with his tractor and about an 8' disc harrow. Asked if I wanted him to run through it a few times and bust it up? I said heck yeah. He did it in about 15 mins and then said, " let me go change this out with the pulverizer. Gets back with it and in about another 15-20 mins it was ready for seed and straw after I got a few rocks out of it. Saved me a lot of time on that garden tractor and tiller. 

Hard to beat a good neighbor!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning from Munich....10.5 hours sleep since Sunday Morning....ugh.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

Top of the mornin lads!
bacon and eggs...sausage gravy biscuit


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

Nobody but me round here


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 12, 2017)

What up blood? I am done for the day, going to explore Munich and then on to the beirgarten after lunch. The bomb dizzle beer up in this country!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> What up blood? I am done for the day, going to explore Munich and then on to the beirgarten after lunch. The bomb dizzle beer up in this country!!



Cool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

finally up and about this morning.

got the coffee fired up and running strong


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> finally up and about this morning.
> 
> got the coffee fired up and running strong



Morning G! I sure hope the boss don't need me to work over... im ready for sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

After breakfast at 1 AM I can relate to that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning P44,Gobble and Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Patriot 44 in Munich, Gobblin, Moonbro and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gonna be a tuff day for me as I didn't get to sleep until 3 AM this morning.  Had a bunch of things to do and before I knew it, I had missed my normal bedtime for sure.
I couldn't sleep very well anyway.  I forgot to eat supper too so I am hungry this morning.

I did read back a little and found that Chief has one heck of good neighbor too.  It is hard to find a good neighbor that will offer to bring over his tractor and implements and do a good job such as what he did for Chief.  

Gobblin, I might need 3-4 cups of your coffee this morning to help get my rear in gear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

P44 they do have some good bier in Munich.   same brand as in US but tastes way better there.

moonbro and EE morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dang 44 you flat out cover some territory! Good hump day morning EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

Home at last.... Now make breakfast for the curtain climbers and get them off to school


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2017)

Ima lil fuzzy this morning . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Porch sitting this morning Blood? Morning Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Porch sitting this morning Blood? Morning Quackbro.





Betcha dolla he ain't on a ice pack.


Morning Moonbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2017)

I see "Gimpybunny" down there  . .


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 12, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Hey quack! Hey moonpie!
Everyone enjoy your hump day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## rydert (Apr 12, 2017)

what y'all doing?


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Glue Bunny. Hope you have a good day.



I am! Gonna help hubs do a little clean up around the place and then get the inside of the house ready. Mama and the sibs are coming over for Easter as well as my youngest daughter and her boyfriend


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha dolla he ain't on a ice pack.
> 
> 
> Morning Moonbro !!



U lost a dallo cuz i am


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> finally remembered your password again, huh?



Yep!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning Rydert and Bigdaddyga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> U lost a dallo cuz i am


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning Errybody!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning Mud. Sup in South Ga.?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. Sup in South Ga.?



Not a lot , we've had some beautiful days lately.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2017)

always beautiful in Tifton!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

Whut's fer lunch?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2017)

Fixin to get in the truck and ride around till something hits me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixin to get in the truck and ride around till something hits me.



Just mirror your order for mine, thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2017)

Grilled Bentley's Meats dot dawg wiff  MUSTARD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2017)

taco bell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2017)

rydert said:


> what y'all doing?


HEY! 


mudracing101 said:


> taco bell


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> taco bell



Never mind Mudro, been eating too much Mexican lately.

I'll just have me a couple chickin chickin salad sammiches.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Never mind Mudro, been eating too much Mexican lately.
> 
> I'll just have me a couple chickin chickin salad sammiches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

Evening......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief



Howdy gobblein, been mighty quiet in here today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

Has been Chief,  

rydirt and his goat made an appearance after a long absence.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has been Chief,
> 
> rydirt and his goat made an appearance after a long absence.



Yessir, I saw that.

Waterin the grass seed in.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I saw that.
> 
> Waterin the grass seed in.....



Columbia gold?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

MaueeWauee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Good evening Gobble, Bloodbro and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

evening moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Columbia gold?





gobbleinwoods said:


> MaueeWauee



Girl Scout Cookies



Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Gobble, Bloodbro and Chief.



Evenin Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

Love the ch ch ch sound of a rain bird.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

What cookies did you plant?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

I just used a mix of fescue and centipede, as there is already both existing in that particular area. I've mostly promoted the growth of the centipede that existed here from the beginning. Don't even know how it got in here, it was a pasture to begin with. I've been slowly but surely converting it to St Aug though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2017)

Left ova's tonight. H22 cooks toooooooo much on the weekends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left ova's tonight. H22 cooks toooooooo much on the weekends.



Haven't even had suppa tonight yet, MizT just got home. We've been eatin leftovers all week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2017)

Meat loaf and zipper peas


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Meat loaf and zipper peas



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2017)

Chikin strips, curly fries, pickled okay, toast, and jalapeño ketchup dipping sauce. That'll work.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Yep!



Hey bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin strips, curly fries, pickled okay, toast, and jalapeño ketchup dipping sauce. That'll work.



That works too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

2:28  too late for a BLD and too early for java


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2:28  too late for a BLD and too early for java



Do the BLD and thank me later


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.


I see that Gobblin apparently NEVER sleeps as he is roving all over the place at all hours of the day and night !!!!  

I need some coffee but I will skip the BLD at this time of the morning. 


OH, don't forget that it is EASTER THIS WEEKEND .....SO DON'T FORGET TO HIDE YOUR EGGS !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and EE. One more day closer to Friday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

Switching gears


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

mernin girls!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

takes juan to know one


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> takes juan to know one



And you spoke up first..LOL

Today is my frydy...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Whatchu talking about Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Whatchu talking about Bloodbro?



Werd Moon! Turkeys gobbling in every direction as i sit here on the porch


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin girls!



Mernin blood!...and all my beautiful peeples!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Morning Chief and Glue Bunny. Good morning to be in the woods or on the water Bloodbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mernin blood!...and all my beautiful peeples!


I have logged many hrs down 7 island rd... Love Jasper co.


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Glue Bunny. Good morning to be in the woods or on the water Bloodbro!



Absolutely


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Morning Moonbro, glue bunny, bloodbro.

Gotta get Jag off to work.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2017)

my wish is for none of ya'll nor your family to get the virus that hit me at 12:30am Wed and went on every 15 to 30 minutes until 5:30 am......... ~shudder~ one of THE worst I have ever in my life had!
Better today, but still weak, but back at work!


 Hope you all have a great day............ now I gotta catch up!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been MIA. It's tax crunch time.
> BUT.......Proud Mama moment: I had to go to the neurologist today to check on my head.It's fine,_*no change in the size*_ of them whatever you call em. Anurizems. But the nurse remembered Cody's back surgery and said, " He is the sweetest person I've ever met and I hope that MY son grows up to have half the manners he has". The Dr. said, your my patient now.  But he did know that Cody got a new job and bought a house.   Said it scared him to deaf how much weight Cody had lost after his surgery. Told him Cody's pushing 200+. Still don't fill up that 6 foot 9 body. That one screw in his back still pokes out, but Dr. said it was fine!


 Awesome news!!


rydert said:


> what y'all doing?


 Hey you, you best come out of hidin.......... do I need to get the posse' up & come lookin for you?!?!?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Sounds rough! Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Hope you are on the mend Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. Sounds rough! Hope you get to feeling better.





blood on the ground said:


> Hope you are on the mend Keebs!




Thanks guys, thought I was pretty much over it, but I'm gonna go back home..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Dang tractor's got my back hurting.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> And you spoke up first..LOL
> 
> Today is my frydy...



Mine too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Thanks guys, thought I was pretty much over it, but I'm gonna go back home..........





Hope ya feel betta soon !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Gonna carry the wife fishing at the plantation tomorrow.  Mebbe the brim will be on bed ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Chiefbro in da house !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Thanks guys, thought I was pretty much over it, but I'm gonna go back home..........



Get well soon, some of that stuff makes ya wish you would just go on and kick the bucket. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna carry the wife fishing at the plantation tomorrow.  Mebbe the brim will be on bed ???



Neighbor that harrowed and pulverized that big fire pit for me said he was fishing the neighborhood pond today. Wanted to know if I was going to be home to brang'em to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon, some of that stuff makes ya wish you would just go on and kick the bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor that harrowed and pulverized that big fire pit for me said he was fishing the neighborhood pond today. Wanted to know if I was going to be home to brang'em to me.





Think I'll slip ova to Tates' pond this eve .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Fishin is much betta when yo slippin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Time for a crawfish boil. Gotta roll Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Gotta go get Jag, then do some touching up on a few little things. Be glad to wash my hands of that project.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Holla later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Later Chief !!!


Glad I gotta buncha OT coming, pool crew coming next week to open the pool, yard crew next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

live, local, and tomorrow is my fryday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Just saw a BIG gobbler in my upper field while cleaning my grill, unfortunately Susie did too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just saw a BIG gobbler in my upper field while cleaning my grill, unfortunately Susie did too.



I want to come kill it!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Fixin to Q up some dead cheekun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Lil Everett headin this way. Unfortunately, MizT and I both are coming down with a cold/sinus infection. Not sure if we got it from him last weekend, but he had it, and so did Jag.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil Everett headin this way. Unfortunately, MizT and I both are coming down with a cold/sinus infection. Not sure if we got it from him last weekend, but he had it, and so did Jag.



The wife has that junk also....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Afternoon Bloodbro, Chief, Gobble and Quack. Cheekun sounding good! I've got some thighs gonna hit the egg shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Hadda few dranks, gonna try a lil sumpin new.


Hush puppies with onions, jalapenos, sausage and cheese  ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2017)

Grilt ribeyes, skrimp and kone on da cob with a salad.  


Geeeeeeeeeze, hope these hush puppies turn out good, been working on 'em for awhile.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilt ribeyes, skrimp and kone on da cob with a salad.
> 
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeze, hope these hush puppies turn out good, been working on 'em for awhile.



They sound good... Post up some pics for us


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Are you going to brown the sausage first? Make sure you make them stiff enough to keep from sticking to the basket when you put them in the Classic.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2017)

Maw in law is losing it..... She is outside dragging a chair around (on the east side of the house) saying I wanted to set in the sun.... It was out here earlier....
We need to take her to the Vet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw in law is losing it..... She is outside dragging a chair around (on the east side of the house) saying I wanted to set in the sun.... It was out here earlier....
> We need to take her to the Vet



she may already have rabies


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2017)

Lil Everett gon gon....MizT gon gon....canned food fo me n da Jag.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good Friday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2017)

yes it is moonbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy "GOOD FRIDAY" to you Moonbro, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

I feel like "Uncle Joe" as I am moving kinda slow at the Junction this morning !!!  

Maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will get these sleep monsters out of my eyes so I can be productive today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw in law is losing it..... She is outside dragging a chair around (on the east side of the house) saying I wanted to set in the sun.... It was out here earlier....
> We need to take her to the Vet




Blood, I think that you may be 100 % correct.

I think that your MIL has a clear case of "Distemper".  Yep, every time that she gets anywhere close to you........there is a clear "display of your temper"  (hence distemper)  !!!!     I think the only remedy for that situation is to take her to the VET as she might have to be "put down" to keep from infecting the rest of the "herd" !!!!    


Well either that or you might need to give her a box of chocolates and about 5 dozen Easter Eggs as that should keep her out of your hair for 3-4 days maybe.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. Time to put thisun behind us!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

Mornin folks....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2017)

Present.............. not sure I'm accounted for or not, but I is here.










 Mernin Folks, gotta play catch-up......... in slow-mo.......


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning Chief,Wy and Keebs. Sure hope you get to feeling better Keebs! At least it's Friday!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have finally figgered something out and maybe yall already knew this, but if you find out where all of the old bag flight attendants are flying to, GREAT CITY!

I always knew that flight attendants pulled rank and seniority ruled the roost, but going to Munich confirmed this. Every flight attendant to and from was at least 111 years old. 

Ifin you are on a plane full of hotties, your not going to the best destination.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning 44. Keen observation!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Present.............. not sure I'm accounted for or not, but I is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, MizT and I are late to the party of contracting the junk that Jag and lil Everett have suffered for going on 2 weeks. MizT came in last night and had no voice. I'm fixin to hit the road and go spread it. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Wy and Keebs. Sure hope you get to feeling better Keebs! At least it's Friday!



Morning Moonbro.



Patriot44 said:


> I have finally figgered something out and maybe yall already knew this, but if you find out where all of the old bag flight attendants are flying to, GREAT CITY!
> 
> I always knew that flight attendants pulled rank and seniority ruled the roost, but going to Munich confirmed this. Every flight attendant to and from was at least 111 years old.
> 
> Ifin you are on a plane full of hotties, your not going to the best destination.



Yep, I had an empty seat next to me on a flt and a veteran flt attendant sitting in a jump seat approached and asked if she could sit with me. We had a really good conversation during the flt and she had it made in the shade. Her route was the Caribbean and every flt they had over a 24 hr layover before returning. That's hard to beat. She was telling about what all she and the rest of the crew would do in their time off there each trip.

They basically lived there not quite half the year.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 14, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples! 

Blessings to each of you on this Good Friday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Wy and Keebs. Sure hope you get to feeling better Keebs! _*At least it's Friday*_!


My saving grace, for sure.......


Jeff C. said:


> Yep, MizT and I are late to the party of contracting the junk that Jag and lil Everett have suffered for going on 2 weeks. MizT came in last night and had no voice. I'm fixin to hit the road and go spread it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If'n I had've taken a career change, I was going to go the cruise ship route, wonder where all that would have taken me?..............aahhh to dream!


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> _*Blessings to each of you on this Good Friday*_!


And to you too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

Had him on a string this morning... Tried a last second gun adjustment and got busted by a 2nd tom that i didn't know was there. It was still a beautiful morning to be in the woods


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> My saving grace, for sure.......
> 
> If'n I had've taken a career change, I was going to go the cruise ship route, wonder where all that would have taken me?..............aahhh to dream!
> 
> And to you too!



No telling, I often wonder about such things of that nature myself. Woulda, shoulda, coulda....

If I remember correctly they were paid for their lay over time also.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Had him on a string this morning... Tried a last second gun adjustment and got busted by a 2nd tom that i didn't know was there. It was still a beautiful morning to be in the woods


a bad day in the woods is better'n any *good* day at work............


Jeff C. said:


> No telling, I often wonder about such things of that nature myself. Woulda, shoulda, coulda....
> 
> If I remember correctly they were paid for their lay over time also.


yep, the stuff dreams are made of...........


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The two guys in the back are our friends from the NWTF that volunteer to come call for us. They work their hind ends off trying to get the vets on a bird! A big thanks to them! We had 4 hunters in camp and three out of four killed a bird. Not a bad average!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> a bad day in the woods is better'n any *good* day at work............
> 
> yep, the stuff dreams are made of...........



Yeah, now I'm reduced to praying for a miracle of hitting the lottery, or being beaten as I'm removed kicking and screaming from an airplane.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning.  I burned the puppies.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

Poor puppies


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

#puppieslifesmatter


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning.  I burned the puppies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Poor puppies





Keebs said:


>




Spent a buncha time cutting up onions and jalapenos, browned some sausage mixed it all in with hush puppy mix and let the grease get too hot.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning.  I burned the puppies.



You burned the puppies..... Nic's gonna kill a kitten....what kind of peeps are y'all?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> You burned the puppies..... Nic's gonna kill a kitten....what kind of peeps are y'all?






Evidently, not very nice !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

Wife's cooking up some squash dressing and pineapple casserole . . . gonna take it all to her family for Easter.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spent a buncha time cutting up onions and jalapenos, browned some sausage mixed it all in with hush puppy mix and let the grease get too hot.


oh man, bless yo heart!


glue bunny said:


> You burned the puppies..... Nic's gonna kill a kitten....what kind of peeps are y'all?


juss wait a while, kitten's ain't the only critter Nic likes to git rid of...........now Quack, I won't go there just yet, I'll let ya figure that big bouy out for yourself!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's cooking up some squash dressing and pineapple casserole . . . gonna take it all to her family for Easter.


Ok, I've seen the squash dressing recipe, but pineapple casserole?? give it up, son!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy friday kids


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> oh man, bless yo heart!
> 
> juss wait a while, kitten's ain't the only critter Nic likes to git rid of...........now Quack, I won't go there just yet, I'll let ya figure that big bouy out for yourself!
> 
> Ok, I've seen the squash dressing recipe, but pineapple casserole?? give it up, son!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709041&highlight=pineapple+casserole You can thank me later. 

CRAZY here today. Was spose to have drinks with the girls after work. I don't even know if I'm gonna get off work.   I know they gonna be talking about the Masters. 

One good thing about today, we got the boy some patio funiture for his birfday and they delivering it to the house this evening. It gots a fire pit made into the middle of the table.

Back to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2017)

That St. Paul's rice made with venison sausage looks awesome


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709041&highlight=pineapple+casserole You can thank me later.
> 
> CRAZY here today. Was spose to have drinks with the girls after work. I don't even know if I'm gonna get off work.   I know they gonna be talking about the Masters.
> 
> ...





You wanna adopt another kid


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

How about my professional face mask...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2017)

were you cold blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> were you cold blood?



No why


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

Blood done stole the wifes pillow case


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2017)

look cold


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Blood done stole the wifes pillow case



Cut it up to, tew, too,two


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Cut it up to, tew, too,two



Whatever it takes!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709041&highlight=pineapple+casserole You can thank me later.
> 
> CRAZY here today. Was spose to have drinks with the girls after work. I don't even know if I'm gonna get off work.   I know they gonna be talking about the Masters.
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> How about my professional face mask...


you smexy beast you!


Ok, Happy Easter to you all!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No why



looks like you have on too heavy weight clothes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709041&highlight=pineapple+casserole You can thank me later.
> 
> CRAZY here today. Was spose to have drinks with the girls after work. I don't even know if I'm gonna get off work.   I know they gonna be talking about the Masters.
> 
> ...



Saw on the news today where the IRS extended the deadline til Tuesday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw on the news today where the IRS extended the deadline til Tuesday.



Had to as Monday is a federal holiday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw on the news today where the IRS extended the deadline til Tuesday.






Thankfully, trying to finish mine up tonight...




Whutyoukneegrows eatin toniht ???   Gonnna give the puppies another try . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

Chiefbro, where are you ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Blood done stole the wifes pillow case









She gonna be MAD !!!   Mebbe it was MIL's pillows  . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankfully, trying to finish mine up tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure right now, probably just grab something. Gotta take Lil Wy out to the country tonite for the weekend while I'm working days


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She gonna be MAD !!!   Mebbe it was MIL's pillows  . . .



Done stolt it right off the deck


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Blood gonna be in trouble!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

Hide me... Da wife is home!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2017)

go invisible put the camo back on


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> go invisible put the camo back on



Works great on Elfie's truck


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, where are you ???



I'z at da house.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lawd, a 8-930 baseball practice


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2017)

On Friday night 44? Dang!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2017)

Im cruising good


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2017)

Just cleaned up da kitchen and made suppa for me and da Jag. MizT still @ work and sick to boot.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> On Friday night 44? Dang!



Yup, and I am a zombie. About bed time after a few vitamin BL's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is the remedy to those fuzzy cobwebs I am lead to believe some drivelers might have this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is the remedy to those fuzzy cobwebs I am lead to believe some drivelers might have this morning.




Gobblin, Good Morning and you are so perceptive of my situation this morning.  THANKS.  You must have known that I was still wide awake until well after midnight.

OH, BEFORE I FORGET......since I probably won't see any of you before EASTER......DON'T FORGET TO HIDE YOUR EGGS !!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Gobbles, EE & WY and the ones burning daylight who haven't touched the floor yet
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2017)

& Buenos Guacamole to Miguel & Moon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Cramer


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Gobble,EE,Wy and Cramer. Caught me some extra winks this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy. You been catching any fish?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Mornin, slept like a rock.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Chief, me and you both. Haven't slept this late in a while. Check out Tsharps crawfish and crab boil Chief.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning yal, 8 bales of pine straw, 3 bags of mulch, weed eat, mow and then baseball for the rest of the day. I will then drank Vitamin BL's until I see Elvis or go to sleep. 

Any good hiking suggestions for tomorrow? N Ga of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Mornin Moon n 44, probly just going to take it easy today. Lil Everett is coming over and is his 1 yr old birthday. 

No suggestions on a NG hike 44.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning P44, I got nothin on the hike in NG. Happy birthday to Lil Everett! Me and Mz. R are loading the trailer today with a lot of accumulated junk for a run to the landfill. Been needing to do this for a while!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning children


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Moon, I was telling MizT last night we need to get rid of some stuff in the house ourselves, isn't going to fit in ol home place anyway.

Sup blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moon, I was telling MizT last night we need to get rid of some stuff in the house ourselves, isn't going to fit in ol home place anyway.
> 
> Sup blood?



About to go see my pops over in Dale Earnhardt country


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> About to go see my pops over in Dale Earnhardt country



Hoping for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Reckon I'll go piddle with something.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes we been catching some line sides. When do cats start biting good moonpie?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2017)

me and ms. gardenhoe got reacquainted this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Blood, still sending prayers for a complete recovery! We usually start around Memorial Day Fuzzy. It may be sooner this year. Haven't tried em yet, still got the bass and shellcracker/bream bug pretty bad. Me and Mz. R had a late brekfus now it's time to get busy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Just some tidying up round here.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2017)

Fried bologna sammich and chips


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!   My weekend to werk.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Evening Quack and Wy. Me and Mz. R been cleaning up around the shop. Time for a BLD and decide on what to cook for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Howdy, man what a nap.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy, man what a nap.



Took one of those also


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Took one of those also



Heard dat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)

Hoping the wife drops me a plate by tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping the wife drops me a plate by tomorrow night.



Yep, not going to be here myself.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Howdy Wy and Chief. Nap woulda been nice, but the warden was having no part of that. Ribeyes and some of them 20/25 skrimps we get from our friends from NC. First BLD going real good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy and Chief. Nap woulda been nice, but the warden was having no part of that. Ribeyes and some of them 20/25 skrimps we get from our friends from NC. First BLD going real good!





Sounds good Moonbro !!  I 'preciate you helping my bro out on the Bayou Classic transaction !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

You are welcome Quackbro. Glad it worked out. He sure is a nice guy. We are going to get a fishing trip planned. Bet it would be a hoot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2017)

Back home from Alabama the beautiful! Dad looks rough aint got much getup an go no mo! Need to hurry up and get him to the shoe show before he goes belly up on me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You are welcome Quackbro. Glad it worked out. He sure is a nice guy. We are going to get a fishing trip planned. Bet it would be a hoot!





Good deal !!  He's one of the best operators we have, sure hate to see him retire.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hope he heals quickly Blood. Older parents with medical issues is tough! I've been in your shoes and will send prayers for him, you and family.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2017)

Prayers for Bloods dad


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wy are you off for a few days?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back home from Alabama the beautiful! Dad looks rough aint got much getup an go no mo! Need to hurry up and get him to the shoe show before he goes belly up on me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)

Wife brought me home a plate 'o fried cheekun, collards, black eyed peas and cabbage . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope he heals quickly Blood. Older parents with medical issues is tough! I've been in your shoes and will send prayers for him, you and family.



No joke, I have an 84 year old Godfather having issues and a dad that is reaping the rewards of 67 years of bad eating and smoking. Believe it or not, it is a motivator to eat healthier.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2017)

prayers blood for your father and family


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wy are you off for a few days?



No sir, I'm on days through Monday start nights on Tuesday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> No sir, I'm on days through Monday start nights on Tuesday



wy they are working you like and indentured slave.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2017)

get a napkin as drivelers must be druelling.  no posts for 12.

or you can use the napkin for the coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 16, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY EASTER TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some for sure.  

My Daughter called me early yesterday morning and wanted to spend some quality time with me.  So she and her husband came up from Statesboro and we had a good time together that included a good B-B-Q lunch then shopping at a few places and also getting our yearly upcoming vacation planned out to some degree.

Blood, I am sending up Prayers for your Dad in hopes that he will get better soon.   

My Easter wishes are being sent out for all of you drivelers as well and especially those that are having to work on this special Day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, EE, Moon. Happ Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2017)

Good morning and Happy Easter


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Mornin Wy, you back at it this Mornin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter Chief. You road tripping today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2017)

Mornin folks! Happy easter!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, you back at it this Mornin?



Yes sir, came in at 5 this morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning Wy and Blood. I figured you be wanting a rematch on them turkeys this morning Blood. Unless the pillow case was being used?


----------



## cramer (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning all and Happy Easter

Thanks for the coffee G

We had both grandbabies yesterday and had a great time.
Little one slept on my chest for about an hour, while I watched Young Guns ( silent version ) .
Our 2 y.o. ran the wheels off Grandma during this time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning bro's and happy Easter !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2017)

cramer good times

quack go find those eggs

wy take it easy today


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Cramer. Good times for sure Cramer.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning yall and Happy Easter. 

My uncle Danny scores a 62 pounder this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall and Happy Easter.
> 
> My uncle Danny scores a 62 pounder this morning.




Uncle Danny don't play !!!!  Daaaaaaaaaaang !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Dang ole fish put a dent in Unks' truck !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Happy Easter Chief. You road tripping today?



Yessir, unfortunately. 



Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall and Happy Easter.
> 
> My uncle Danny scores a 62 pounder this morning.



Good gracious alive!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang ole fish put a dent in Unks' truck !!



Dem SC Flatheads don't play...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Might as well go get packed. Don't know when my ride is going to be here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Dem SC Flatheads don't play...







Think ya'll had a few of 'em swim to Alabama last year . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well go get packed. Don't know when my ride is going to be here.





Safe travels brother, don't forget the ice pack and "meds.."


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well go get packed. Don't know when my ride is going to be here.



The last time I traveled on Easter, I was not in a good mood. I got to the airport 3 hours early and drank beer on triple time and on the company dime and begged them to question my timecard or expenses. 

When I landed in Houston that day, the news was, the Somali Pirates got double tapped towing behind Mersk Alabama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Gotta crash bro's, please remember what Easter is all about.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Dang what a flathead! That is a monster! Safe travels Chief. Hope you don't race another tornado! Oh and happy Easter 44.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice fish


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels brother, don't forget the ice pack and "meds.."



Check

Check

Appreciate it brother! 



Patriot44 said:


> The last time I traveled on Easter, I was not in a good mood. I got to the airport 3 hours early and drank beer on triple time and on the company dime and begged them to question my timecard or expenses.
> 
> When I landed in Houston that day, the news was, the Somali Pirates got double tapped towing behind Mersk Alabama.



Can't remember the last time I traveled on Easter, but know I'm missing a great day with family and an awesome meal. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Dang what a flathead! That is a monster! Safe travels Chief. Hope you don't race another tornado! Oh and happy Easter 44.



Thank you sir, hope not either, but I have to admit it was kind of exciting. 

Ride should be here shortly.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2017)

Turning out to be a nice day


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2017)

Low country boil tacos from Tin Lizzie is what's for lunch


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter youngins.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Low country boil tacos from Tin Lizzie is what's for lunch



The Tin Lizzies in Donewoody has a pretty top notch wait staff if you know what I mean....

I just trimmed up about 3.5 pounds of steak for later this afternoon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Evening Wy, P44 and BO$$. Grilt some steak and skrimps last night 44. Gonna fry some fish this afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> The Tin Lizzies in Donewoody has a pretty top notch wait staff if you know what I mean....
> 
> I just trimmed up about 3.5 pounds of steak for later this afternoon.



The one in Augusta does too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> The one in Augusta does too





"Tin Lizzies???"   What do they serve ??  Never heard of 'em .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Forgot to tell ya'll, I saw a hog eating road kill last night coming back from Deepstep !!!

No lie, never seen anything like it ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Rollin Rollin Rollin, keep them dogies rollin...rawhide. *crack*


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Forgot my dang wallet at home. Feel nekkid, least I got my knife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Quackbro, ain't never seen a hog eatin roadkill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Keep 'er tween the ditches Chief !!  Where ya'll headed??


Daaaaaang, it's getting mighty close to that time for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, ain't never seen a hog eatin roadkill.




We all know a hog will eat ANYTHING, but I've never seen one do this.  It looked like a runover turkey and the hog had feathers in his mouth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep 'er tween the ditches Chief !!  Where ya'll headed??
> 
> 
> Daaaaaang, it's getting mighty close to that time for me!



Columbus,OH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Columbus,OH





Ouch, that's a ride !! 



Later bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch, that's a ride !!
> 
> 
> 
> Later bro's !!!



Have a good one, bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2017)

brisquit, smashed taters, konebread dressing, sparagus, strawberry pie for dessert


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 16, 2017)

Evenin my beautiful peeples!  I've had a busy but great Easter weekend with the grandbabies yesterday and my mom, bro and sister and her hubby today.  Whew!   Propping the ankle and icing now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2017)

live from werk.... its Monday!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2017)

Quack I used to have a pet hog that would point turkeys. If you killed one he would bring about half of it to you. I never could break that hog from eating my turkey's, so we ended up eating the hog. Tasted a lot like turkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2017)

That old hog was almost like a pet. Sure hated eating him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

morning blood and the rest of the sleepy drivelers.

Had an Easter with some family members but with the help of coffee I will be ready to face today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

moon is opening the door


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

Mornin knuckle draggers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

moon did a flyby without saying hello


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Blood. Didn't see anyone on the playground earlier.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 17, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy  drivelers.

I had a good day yesterday as I was invited to spend the day with my "second family" and everyone had a really nice time while eating a big Easter meal, great fellowship, and then watching all of the kids having their Easter Egg hunt as well.  There was about 50-60 people attending this event and the weather was perfect.

OH, I had never heard of a pineapple casserole until I read about here late last week.  It surely sounded good, and yesterday, I actually ate some that was cooked for this event.  Wow, that casserole was delicious !!!!!  There was enough food to feed at least 100 people yesterday.

Everyone had a great time together and I got home in   time to watch an Augusta golfer win the Heritage Classic Golf Tournament in Hilton Head.  


ps:  Safe travels to you Chief and I hope that your traveling buddies have some extra cash to help pay your expenses while on this trip to Ohio.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Good morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

hey EE

Chief, safe travels


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

grated some cheddar into left over smash taters and had a hocake, with bacon and egg this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> grated some cheddar into left over smash taters and had a hocake, with bacon and egg this morning.



Sounds good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

Just had a wedge of cornbread dressing with giblet gravy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2017)

Mornin folks, safe and sound, a few bucks in my pocket and a photo of my license on my phone.

Time to get this show over with and back home.

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, still sending prayers for a complete recovery! We usually start around Memorial Day Fuzzy. It may be sooner this year. Haven't tried em yet, still got the bass and shellcracker/bream bug pretty bad. Me and Mz. R had a late brekfus now it's time to get busy.



Thanks I hope to make it up there sometime in July.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

Turkeys are in high gear this morning.... They are gobbling at any loud sound... Woodpeckers, crow's,....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Morning bro's !!  Off for a couple !!  Gotta get the garden planted today.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 17, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!   Everybody have a great day...chief safe travels to you!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Columbus,OH


 That's a loooong way from home!  


 Mernin Folks, I get to hide some eggs this evenin for my monster!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds good Gobble. Morning Fuzzy, Chief, Quackbro, Blood and Keebs. Hope everyone had a good Easter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Low country boil tacos from Tin Lizzie is what's for lunch



Tin Lizzy's here too for our weekly Saturday dranks and appetizers. We WILL be going back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Still don't know who/what "Tin Lizzie" is ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

90lbs of black Lab lubbin trying to get in my lap !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still don't know who/what "Tin Lizzie" is ??


http://www.tinlizzyscantina.com/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://www.tinlizzyscantina.com/





You big city folks get all the good groceries/dranks !!!



Gonna hit the garden one mo time with the harrow and plant it .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2017)

Morning ya'll


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 17, 2017)

Moring yall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You big city folks get all the good groceries/dranks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hit the garden one mo time with the harrow and plant it .



There's a Tin Lizzy's in Augusta.

Beach Bum Margarita my new favorite afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2017)

C'mon Wednesday moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2017)

Time to go finish up the Mornin run, bout done til about 2:30.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Dawn and I got the garden in the ground, maters, scalloped squash, cucumbers, okra, peppers...

Back is killing me.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn and I got the garden in the ground, maters, scalloped squash, cucumbers, okra, peppers...
> 
> Back is killing me.



Think I am buying my garden at the farmers market this year. Leaves more time for fishin and such.Not to mention several chiro visits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Think I am buying my garden at the farmers market this year. Leaves more time for fishin and such.Not to mention several chiro visits.





I totally agree, cheap and local grown.  My wife just likes to see it grow . . 


The garden that is . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Messed right 'round and harrowed up my sprinkler system . . 


Tractors/harrows don't mix well with alkiehol . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Messed right 'round and harrowed up my sprinkler system . .
> 
> 
> Tractors/harrows don't mix well with alkiehol . .


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Messed right 'round and harrowed up my sprinkler system . .
> 
> 
> Tractors/harrows don't mix well with alkiehol . .



At least the tractor got washed


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2017)

chili dogs for lunch...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2017)

oh lawd.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Messed right 'round and harrowed up my sprinkler system . .
> 
> 
> Tractors/harrows don't mix well with alkiehol . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2017)

Migmack said:


>


where yous been hidin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Dawn's gonna kill me, trying to buy a pristine '68 Firebird, built 400, perfect inside/out . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gonna kill me, trying to buy a pristine '68 Firebird, built 400, perfect inside/out . .



cool, post pics of the car and the knot on your head when you get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

quack is getting brave.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2017)

Keebs said:


> where yous been hidin?



I had to work for a while.. back to being useless now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gonna kill me, trying to buy a pristine '68 Firebird, built 400, perfect inside/out . .



You only live once


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> cool, post pics of the car and the knot on your head when you get it.




Doods got over 28k in the car, WAY outta my price range.




gobbleinwoods said:


> quack is getting brave.





Quack ain't all that stooped . . 




Migmack said:


> You only live once





Yeah I know Migbro, I just don't wanna die at 53.


I was led to believe I could get it 'round 15-17k, we were in different ball parks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2017)

Dawn's making Zulu tonight !!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2017)

Evenin.....bout to get this one started and over with. I'll be here til 1:00am, then a 3 hour drive and do another one tomorrow. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

a three hour drive starting at 1 AM?


doesn't UA have a red eye?  hahaha


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> a three hour drive starting at 1 AM?
> 
> 
> doesn't UA have a red eye?  hahaha



Normally I'd be rolling @ midnight, but have to pull a camera off of a truss about 25' up in the air tonight and probably from now on. It takes about an hour after we are done with our normal tear down and rolling down the road before they lower it to the floor. 

I'd gladly take that red eye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2017)

Gotta go to work, holler later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2017)

planted okra, zippers, green beans, couple kinds of squash, cukes this evening.

I've got peppers and tomatoes to set out for now and I'll be done.

going to do sweet potatoes late this year.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Evening Fuzzy, Gobble,Quackbro and Chief. Gobble you have been busy! And Chief is sho nuff fixing to get busy! Fish tacos tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gonna kill me, trying to buy a pristine '68 Firebird, built 400, perfect inside/out . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Finally got the down low on the boy and girls wedding and honeymoon. She and her mom are in Savannah now making plans for a SMALL wedding at Pulaski square. The dogs will be in the ceremony. Then an 8 day cruise on the Royal Caribbean Allure  The boy did good on the honeymoon. Porting at places he's never been!  Dogs will come home with us.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Morning drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

Morning Moonbro!
been a busy lilfeller today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2017)

mornign moon and blood

running late this AM


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

Sleep monsta done got on me an wont let go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of you Drivelers out there this morning.

A few cups of coffee sounds good right now.  Hopefully, I can keep my eyes open long enough to read the newspaper.

I am running behind as I went back to sleep after my alarm clock went off this morning.  I am definitely moving really slow this morning and I can't seem to get my rear in gear.  Of course, the weatherman just said that rain would be moving in later today in our area and I don't need any of that stuff right now.  Looks like it is already raining up in the very northern area of Georgia as this latest "front" is moving rather slowly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Good morning Blood, Gobble and EE. Be safe today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

Not a peep out of the turkeys this morning!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a peep out of the turkeys this morning!



A lone hen in the backyard right now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2017)

Morning. Its a beautiful day


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 18, 2017)

Good mornin' my beautiful peeples! 
Going to see the ankle doctor this morning. Making the office crew some home made cinnamon rolls...sure smells good up in hera!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> A lone hen in the backyard right now!



Chances are she has a nest near by!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey mud!  Hey moon!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Its a beautiful day



Get back under your rock... Mustard idjit!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Chances are she has a nest near by!



You're probably right.  This is her 3rd year nesting on our place. See her every morning and evening.  2 BIG Toms spotted before the season and now nowhere to be found. Won't even gobble.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Good morning Mud and Glue Bunny. MMM cinnamon rolls! I'm betting you are high on their list!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Finally got the down low on the boy and girls wedding and honeymoon. She and her mom are in Savannah now making plans for a SMALL wedding at Pulaski square. The dogs will be in the ceremony. Then an 8 day cruise on the Royal Caribbean Allure  The boy did good on the honeymoon. Porting at places he's never been!  Dogs will come home with us.


  Awesome!


glue bunny said:


> Good mornin' my beautiful peeples!
> Going to see the ankle doctor this morning. Making the office crew some home made cinnamon rolls...sure smells good up in hera!


Hope you get some good news!

Hid easter eggs ova & ova for my monster yesterday, he flat had a blast and I did watching him!  Then we went to check on the chicken nests and low & behold caught a dadgum oak snake in one of the nests!  Grabbed a shovel, she left the egg she had started on but got away from me!  Checked this morning and she came back and ate all three that were in that nest!  I'm on a hunt how, she's gotta go!


OH Yeah.................. MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. A dang egg thief! If it would leave the eggs alone and just police the rodents ,would be good to have around. Coulda made a good start to brekfus with them.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. A dang egg thief! If it would leave the eggs alone and just police the rodents ,would be good to have around. Coulda made a good start to brekfus with them.


 I know........... I don't like killing "good" snakes but when they after the cheekun eggs, they gotta go......... I just wonder if it was the one or if there might be more??  Do you know if sulfur really keeps them away or if anything does??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've always heard that but don't know for sure. I bet Nic or Hillbilly would know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I know........... I don't like killing "good" snakes but when they after the cheekun eggs, they gotta go......... I just wonder if it was the one or if there might be more??  Do you know if sulfur really keeps them away or if anything does??



Moth balls keep them bad ones away. My sister has month balls all around the outside of her house. 

Oh, mornin. Thank goodness today is TAX DAY!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2017)

Afternoon smart folks and Quack..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Migmack said:


> Afternoon smart folks and Quack..



Happy Birthday useless one.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Moth balls keep them bad ones away. My sister has month balls all around the outside of her house.
> 
> Oh, mornin. Thank goodness today is TAX DAY!



I was gonna say this about mothballs but you already did. 

I'm so happy it's tax day. I get to feel good for giving my money to the government so they can give it to others for me.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 18, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I was gonna say this about mothballs but you already did.
> 
> I'm so happy it's tax day. I get to feel good for giving my money to the government so they can give it to others for me.



Lemme hold a dollah?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Lemme hold a dollah?



You're fine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday useless one.



Thank you


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Moth balls keep them bad ones away. My sister has month balls all around the outside of her house.
> 
> Oh, mornin. Thank goodness today is TAX DAY!


I also saw where you can mix cayene pepper & sulfur........... gotta do something!


Migmack said:


> Afternoon smart folks and Quack..



Happpyy Birfday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Stayed up all day yesterday and turned out some werk !  Garden's planted, pressure washed tractor and work truck.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I also saw where you can mix cayene pepper & sulfur........... gotta do something!
> 
> 
> Happpyy Birfday!



Thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

Getting a good rain in the MON !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

Grow garden grow !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2017)

What you growing?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2017)

a garden


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

Migmack said:


> What you growing?





Mainly weed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bonus Day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bonus Day!





Oh my, she's mighty flexible . . 


Whutchu gonna buy ???


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 18, 2017)

Well peeps doc said I can start wearing my other shoe on Top of a bulky ankle brace and Start back visits to the torture people ( PT).
...and I am officially their favorite patient for bringing in cinnamon rolls!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my, she's mighty flexible . .
> 
> 
> Whutchu gonna buy ???



Nothin! 
I like money too much to spend it. 
I bet I still got most of the first bonus I ever got here 7 years ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothin!
> I like money too much to spend it.
> I bet I still got most of the first bonus I ever got here 7 years ago.



I ain't neva seen a U-Haul behind a hearst . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't neva seen a U-Haul behind a hearst . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2017)

Howdy doody? 

I'm officially beat, but not totally broke yet.

Hope all is having good two fer Tuesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2017)

Glad I don'hafta work for a living like my Chiefbro..





Filet mignon, kone on da cob, portabello shrooms, grilled/fried skrimps, and onion rangs is what the wife wants tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Evening Fuzzy, Hils,Mrs.H,Glue Bunny,Quackbro and Chief. Good news Glue Bunny! You gonna try the moppin sauce on the skrimps Quackbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad I don'hafta work for a living like my Chiefbro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you tell her to hurry up and start the grill?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad I don'hafta work for a living like my Chiefbro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today has been rough Quackbro, especially with the sleep deprivation and long day yesterday with a 3 hour drive last night.



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Fuzzy, Hils,Mrs.H,Glue Bunny,Quackbro and Chief. Good news Glue Bunny! You gonna try the moppin sauce on the skrimps Quackbro?



Howdy Moonbro.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Well peeps doc said I can start wearing my other shoe on Top of a bulky ankle brace and Start back visits to the torture people ( PT).
> ...and I am officially their favorite patient for bringing in cinnamon rolls!


 do what they say & you'll be good as new in no time!

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2017)

30055, 30014   flooding.    I went in to buy some mater and pepper plants.   by the time I get to the check out line it is raining.  Get thru the line and it is a light and noise show and after 10 minutes of waiting for the downpour to let up I go to the vehicle.  Soaked to the bone.   25-35 mph on the interstate on the way home.   idgits riding the brakes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Not raining at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2017)

still raining 30055


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Tin Lizzies???"   What do they serve ??  Never heard of 'em .



Taco's and Mexican type food with a twist


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't neva seen a U-Haul behind a hearst . . .


Probably gonna help with the honeymoon cruise. 


Keebs said:


> do what they say & you'll be good as new in no time!
> 
> Later Folks!


What she said and if they give you home exercises, DO EM!  


Moonpie1 said:


> Not raining at 31220.


The devil was beating his wife here.  Good thunder, heavy rain and sun shine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Taco's and Mexican type food with a twist



May I add, at a GREAT price.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2017)

H22 went to Walmart after work and forgot to take his reading glasses in. He went to the pharmacy and got a pair. Put em on. Got his shopping done. Then returned reading glasses to the pharmacy. Lawd have mercy.  That's H22.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's just smart!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2017)

Oops sorry,    Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2017)

Several mo owers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Howdy Wy and Chief. You coming home tomorrow Chief?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Drunkbro done got him a 2 gallon bowl of butterbeans .... Looks like a kid eatin a giant bowl of cereal!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Where's everyone hiding this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2017)

I was hiding on the recliner.

morning moon, happy hump day


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

mernin children


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonbro, Gobblin, Wycliff, Miggy, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Seems like I just went to sleep a few minutes ago.  

Hopefully a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee will help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Wy, Fuzzy and Bloodbro. One more day closer to the weekend! EE must be catching a few extra winks this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2017)

welcome to the vertical EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Wy, Fuzzy and Bloodbro. One more day closer to the weekend! EE must be catching a few extra winks this morning.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE.





gobbleinwoods said:


> welcome to the vertical EE




I am beginning to realize that the faster that I go...........the more behind that I get !!!!!                    Wait, that may not be a bad thing after all !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

boiled eggs for breakfast


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Another morning of silence on the front porch!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning Mud. Mil will keep you company and liven up your porch sitting Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. Mil will keep you company and liven up your porch sitting Blood.



Mil= good company Moonbro!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 went to Walmart after work and forgot to take his reading glasses in. He went to the pharmacy and got a pair. Put em on. Got his shopping done. Then returned reading glasses to the pharmacy. Lawd have mercy.  That's H22.





blood on the ground said:


> Mil= good company Moonbro!


 you got that right!!!

 Mernin, gotta get payroll done!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. Feeling better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey Keebs. I have not ate your sausage and bacon yet. I will try to get by your way soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Mornin day walkers... I sure miss my days of dayshift! 
Up early.. Usually done by 3 er 4.... Home with the family every evening! Maybe one day!
Y'all have a blessed day today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin day walkers... I sure miss my days of dayshift!
> Up early.. Usually done by 3 er 4.... Home with the family every evening! Maybe one day!
> Y'all have a blessed day today!



Work sucks Blood.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Feeling better?


 MUCH better, thanks!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs. I have not ate your sausage and bacon yet. I will try to get by your way soon.


 I know you'll take care of things!


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin day walkers... I sure miss my days of dayshift!
> Up early.. Usually done by 3 er 4.... Home with the family every evening! Maybe one day!
> Y'all have a blessed day today!


Bless yo heart, night work sure isn't for me!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Morning folks.


 mernin!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> mernin!



Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Good morning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Glad you're feeling better.


thanks, you & me both!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Hey money lady, howudoin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Was about to head to bed and maw n law ask me to take her BP... Dang... 170 over 90!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2017)

she almost dead


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Was about to head to bed and maw n law ask me to take her BP... Dang... 170 over 90!



Hope you get some good rest


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Was about to head to bed and maw n law ask me to take her BP... Dang... 170 over 90!


 not good!


hdm03 said:


> she almost dead


well doc homotree, whatcha gonna 'scribe?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2017)

BOG probably told her to eat more salt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> BOG probably told her to eat more salt



I suggest a 6 pack and some weed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Good morning.





Keebs said:


> thanks, you & me both!
> 
> Hey money lady, howudoin?



Glad it's OVA! 

till october.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad it's OVA!
> 
> till october.



What's fer lunch?


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch?



Leftovers from Sunday...knuckle hull peas, mashed taters, ham, dinner rolls, deviled eggs......and strawberry cake!

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2017)

Some one say weeds?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2017)

I thought it smelt funny in here.


Hey slackers.  
You too homodoc


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

HOWDY FOLKS  

Finally the sun gona shine for a few hours  maybe it'll dry up a bit , driveway looks like I'm going to have mud racin 

Well you need to wake up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch?



Some kinda Eyetalian bowtie pasta wiff spinach, shrooms, chicken and white cheese sauce. Garlic toast. H2O.  
We was gonna have that and some steamed clams if the boy came ova for his birfday. (we all celebrated Sunday)He ended up going to work on his day off.. He did sell a car and didn't stay long, but I understand he didn't want to get out in that thunderstorm and plus he had the whole house to himself. The girl is in Savannah making wedding plans.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2017)

^^  notice mr. Washington poped in at the ideal time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Leftovers from Sunday...knuckle hull peas, mashed taters, ham, dinner rolls, deviled eggs......and strawberry cake!
> 
> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!


THAT sounds awsome!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some one say weeds?


idjit!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOWDY FOLKS
> 
> Finally the sun gona shine for a few hours  maybe it'll dry up a bit , driveway looks like I'm going to have mud racin
> 
> Well you need to wake up





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some kinda Eyetalian bowtie pasta wiff spinach, shrooms, chicken and white cheese sauce. Garlic toast. H2O.
> We was gonna have that and some steamed clams if the boy came ova for his birfday. (we all celebrated Sunday)He ended up going to work on his day off.. He did sell a car and didn't stay long, but I understand he didn't want to get out in that thunderstorm and plus he had the whole house to himself. The girl is in Savannah making wedding plans.


 I had sortof an Eyetalian something too, to, two!  Cheekun, sauce & noodles, made in my pressure cooker........... 20 min's BAM, done!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ^^  notice mr. Washington poped in at the ideal time


he has the knack!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some one say weeds?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thought it smelt funny in here.
> 
> 
> Hey slackers.
> You too homodoc





havin_fun_huntin said:


> ^^  notice mr. Washington poped in at the ideal time




You talkin to me BOOM BOOM


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> THAT sounds awsome!!!!!
> 
> idjit!
> 
> ...



Knick Knack Paddy Whack give that dog a bone 

Hey ya Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

cheeseburger, tater logs , h2o


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOWDY FOLKS
> 
> Finally the sun gona shine for a few hours  maybe it'll dry up a bit , driveway looks like I'm going to have mud racin
> 
> Well you need to wake up



Great video


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

I think Quack and I have a kink in our neck


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2017)

Afternoon folks! 

Rollin to the house.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Knick Knack Paddy Whack give that dog a bone
> 
> Hey ya Keebs


 HIya Mikey!



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Rollin to the house.


Haallladang-Lulya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeffro!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Rollin to the house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



bwaahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> bwaahahahahahahaha



ikr


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> HIya Mikey!
> 
> 
> Haallladang-Lulya!



Ain't dat da truf! 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Howdy Mudro!



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



      

:coole


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2017)

Rainin in Nashville.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cloudy and cool in Athens. 

I'm leaving. Bout erybody done left. The 3 that showed up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Evening LML's, Boom Boom, Keebs,Glue Bunny,Mud, Mrs. H and Chief. No rain at 31220. You ain't racing a twister today are you Chief? Bout time to go to the house! 30 mo minutes!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening LML's, Boom Boom, Keebs,Glue Bunny,Mud, Mrs. H and Chief. No rain at 31220. You ain't racing a twister today are you Chief? Bout time to go to the house! 30 mo minutes!


 I'm ready too, got a HS friend that's gonna take me home and cut up some of that red oak for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2017)

Evening bro's !!!  3 to go, off the weekend.  Dawn's headed to Savannah Friday for the cancer walk on Sat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2017)

later y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro done got him a 2 gallon bowl of butterbeans .... Looks like a kid eatin a giant bowl of cereal!





He's gonna put out an eye . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2017)

good nite Irene


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2017)

I mean quack.


dang auto correct.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Afternoon/evening


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good nite Irene





Tree crews taking down HUGE oak trees cross the street. I swear this is the noisiest  street to only have 1 house on my side of the road and 3 on the other.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Afternoon/evening



One of my favorites of all time. I wore my Bob Seger CD out playing this one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Mrs. H I still crank it up if I  hear it on the radio


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mrs. H I still crank it up if I  hear it on the radio



OH LAWD. That's my girl. I know every word to every song she ever wrote. 

Bob Seger got me to thinking about Jackson Brown. The road. People stay, just a little bit longer.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Is this what ya was thinkin about ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2017)

evening/afternoon stonerbro


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

While lookin for JB I ran across this one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey GW, I see Wy is lurkin around


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

They really shouldn't put those other songs you might like on the side


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2017)

Evening, reading back and trying to work


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, reading back and trying to work



Just turn the tunes up and keep on keepin on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Is this what ya was thinkin about ?



That's the one!  Lawd how many shows I went to with my boy and loading all that stuff up.  I'd do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow, talk about a sloooooooow night.  Everybody took their ball and went home, I guess !!!!


Good Morning Wycliff, Moonbro (he will be here in a minute or two), Gobblin, Blood  (both MIA today) and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.


Where is that coffee truck this morning ?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Morning EE. I am finally up and stirring. Everyone else should start trickling in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2017)

EE the coffee truck was like moon, finally getting cranked up this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2017)

Morning... What a night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2017)

drunkbro causing problems?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Wy. Got another requal today. TTYL


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2017)

BLOOD, IF YOU ARE STILL ON HERE, YOU NEED TO CHECK THIS OUT AS IT IS JUST FOR YOU, MY FRIEND !!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10694577#post10694577


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Home sweet home!

Mornin folks.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 20, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Almost Friday guys...gotta make it thru today...you can do it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome home Chiefbro !!


Morning erybody !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drunkbro causing problems?


No! He was actually very helpful tonight... Handed me every tool I requested!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BLOOD, IF YOU ARE STILL ON HERE, YOU NEED TO CHECK THIS OUT AS IT IS JUST FOR YOU, MY FRIEND !!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10694577#post10694577



will do brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm getting sweepy, no nap last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Almost Friday guys...gotta make it thru today...you can do it!!



Mornin glue bunny....I ain't doin nuttin. Well, I might mow some grass.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!
> 
> 
> Morning erybody !!!



Thank ya bud, good moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Good Morning!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!!



Hey Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Holla later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2017)

Mernin Jiff! 
155 days until fall... There is hope!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting sweepy, no nap last night.



What in the world


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2017)

Blood trying to play weather man, that's the Mexicans job


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm getting sweepy too, to , two


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Mornin!
Man, my friend flat knows how to run a chain saw!  And even helped me roll some hay in for the horses, they were very appreciative!  He didn't wanna take any money, but I told him at least take it for gas money, I gave him some home grown hen eggs and kept him in sweet tea!  Hard to beat long time friends when you're in need!





Jeff C. said:


> Home sweet home!
> 
> Mornin folks.


 welcome home Chief!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Jiff!
> 155 days until fall... There is hope!


 my brotha from anotha motha!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Jiff!
> 155 days until fall... There is hope!



Hey bloodbro, hope that back is getting better. Man, Fall can't get here soon enough. 



Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Man, my friend flat knows how to run a chain saw!  And even helped me roll some hay in for the horses, they were very appreciative!  He didn't wanna take any money, but I told him at least take it for gas money, I gave him some home grown hen eggs and kept him in sweet tea!  Hard to beat long time friends when you're in need!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey galfriend! 

Glad you got the tree cut up, bet you got loads of firewood.  Past due to set round one with you and J. 

Howdy Wybro.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey bloodbro, hope that back is getting better. Man, Fall can't get here soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes it is............. and have WAY more wood to go, but what he cut for me yesterday will make room for (hopefully) the last storage building I'll need.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yes it is............. and have WAY more wood to go, but what he cut for me yesterday will make room for (hopefully) the last storage building I'll need.



Ain't no way....cain't ever have enuff storage buildings!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2017)

yep, I need another storage building


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> yep, I need another storage building



I need several, until I clean out the barn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mornin! 

Woke up thinking it was Tuesday.  It's been one of those weeks. 
Might open the pool Saturday!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no way....cain't ever have enuff storage buildings!


 ain't that the truth!?!?


Jeff C. said:


> I need several, until I clean out the barn.


I'd LOVE to have a barn!!  I could put plenty of stuff in a hay loft! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Woke up thinking it was Tuesday.  It's been one of those weeks.
> Might open the pool Saturday!


Little Man has been asking when we are going swimming, I might pull the cover off this weekend to, two, too!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Morning erybody. Requal finished! Good for another year. Now back to work.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning erybody. Requal finished! Good for another year. Now back to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Keebs , I tried to get Leroy to ride over with me when I bring that bacon but everyday he says he's busy. He's got me smh.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , I tried to get Leroy to ride over with me when I bring that bacon but everyday he says he's busy. He's got me smh.


you know how those single guys are!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just found out I'm off tomorrow!

What to do? What to do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Eatin my EASTER spiral cut honey baked ham, kicked up poke n beans, tater salad, deviled eggs, and Hawaiian rolls that I didn get to Sunday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out I'm off tomorrow!
> 
> What to do? What to do?


Head south???


Jeff C. said:


> Eatin my EASTER spiral cut honey baked ham, kicked up poke n beans, tater salad, deviled eggs, and Hawaiian rolls that I didn get to Sunday.


 sounds awsome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Head south???
> 
> sounds awsome!



It is  but woulda been better with Family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Eatin my EASTER spiral cut honey baked ham, kicked up poke n beans, tater salad, deviled eggs, and Hawaiian rolls that I didn get to Sunday.





Keebs said:


> Head south???
> 
> sounds awsome!



I WISH! Aint been down that way in 2 years.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It is  but woulda been better with Family.


 I unnerstan!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WISH! Aint been down that way in 2 years.


 I know!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Got a durn crick in my neck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a durn crick in my neck.



You been in the freshwater fishing forum?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

I guess they took the thread down.
I was gonna post a link.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been in the freshwater fishing forum?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess they took the thread down.
> I was gonna post a link.



No ma'am, the must have missed it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a durn crick in my neck.


 cold compress........ head south........I'll have the reeb cold!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess they took the thread down.
> I was gonna post a link.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H, Keebs and Chief. 20 more minutes. I have to work tomorrow! And the fish are biting!'


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2017)

you're welcome

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=896331


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Lil Everett's first day of real daycare up on the Northside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a durn crick in my neck.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been in the freshwater fishing forum?


 That's what I was gonna say


hdm03 said:


> you're welcome
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=896331


Now you done went and made me hurt my neck again.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mrs. H, Keebs and Chief. 20 more minutes. I have to work tomorrow! And the fish are biting!'


 I'm gonna try & take my little monster fishin this weekend!  Done bought him a real rod & reel too, not no toy one, I'm gonna teach him the right way!


hdm03 said:


> you're welcome
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=896331


lookatchu hi-tech-red-neck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> cold compress........ head south........I'll have the reeb cold!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> you're welcome
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=896331


Thanks dude!


Jeff C. said:


> Lil Everett's first day of real daycare up on the Northside.


He sure is a cutie pie!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> That's what I was gonna say
> 
> Now you done went and made me hurt my neck again.


Your the one that made me  look.  Lol.


Keebs said:


> I'm gonna try & take my little monster fishin this weekend!  Done bought him a real rod & reel too, not no toy one, I'm gonna teach him the right way!
> 
> lookatchu hi-tech-red-neck!



You go girl. Teach that boy right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Heiping with the boy and girls shower. So far: baked mac n cheese bites, cucumber  dip with either  pita chips  or veggies,  
Fruit kabobs, salomi n cream cheese rollups wiff green olive. Just gonna do mason jars wiff babies breath to sit aroundand a big flower bouquet for main table. Wish mz.t was here to help me. Her mom doing fried cheekun strips and sweets so far. Aint heard from the main girl giving the shower.?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heiping with the boy and girls shower. So far: baked mac n cheese bites, cucumber  dip with either  pita chips  or veggies,
> Fruit kabobs, salomi n cream cheese rollups wiff green olive. Just gonna do mason jars wiff babies breath to sit aroundand a big flower bouquet for main table. Wish mz.t was here to help me. Her mom doing fried cheekun strips and sweets so far. Aint heard from the main girl giving the shower.?????



She's goin up to Caitlin's new apartment tomorrow to keep Everett. CAITLIN has to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2017)

5, lockin up, later taters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a durn crick in my neck.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been in the freshwater fishing forum?





hdm03 said:


> you're welcome
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=896331


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2017)

Evening bro's !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil Everett's first day of real daycare up on the Northside.


 aaaawwwww............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heiping with the boy and girls shower. So far: baked mac n cheese bites, cucumber  dip with either  pita chips  or veggies,
> Fruit kabobs, salomi n cream cheese rollups wiff green olive. Just gonna do mason jars wiff babies breath to sit aroundand a big flower bouquet for main table. Wish mz.t was here to help me. Her mom doing fried cheekun strips and sweets so far. Aint heard from the main girl giving the shower.?????


 I do NOT miss having to help do those things.......... loved the eating & socializing but hated the clean up part!


mudracing101 said:


> 5, lockin up, later taters.


 rat behind ya!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


well hey there!.................. bye!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Evening Quackbro, Chief and event planner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2017)

hey quack and moon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. What you planting today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2017)

nothing today unless the neighbor who started tomatoes from seed drops some of the plants by.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Another H22 oh Lawd moment. We have a phone in the pool house bathroom and a small marble side bar just outside the bathroom. He wrote a  phone number in the pollen on the side bar. I guess I need to clean.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Good evening.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2017)

evening chief, welcome back to Jawja

wy :wave:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening chief, welcome back to Jawja
> 
> wy :wave:


 

Evening gobblein


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 20, 2017)

Evening yall! Late night last night with travel ball workouts with the boy, got up at 5 and wore the trout out with 1eye on the hooch and then a baseball game tonight. Yard to opposite! 

Bout to kill a poke chop sammich and then bed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2017)

live ....from werk!
DB dun called out tonignt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

morning day walkers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> live ....from werk!
> DB dun called out tonignt!





blood on the ground said:


> morning day walkers



Hopefully you didn't need tools handed to you 

last one this week blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2017)

Well the coffee is ready.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully you didn't need tools handed to you
> 
> last one this week blood



Yessir...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2017)

Good morning, got to work till 11 today


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Wy. I bet EE is on the way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2017)

wybro,

sorry about being worked over to work over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Wy. I bet EE is on the way.



not taking that bet


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

It does remain to be seen Gobble. But I think he will show up. Blood are you porch sitting this morning? Dang Wy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of you drivelers.

I fooled you guys this morning as I have been up and awake sine 4 AM.  I didn't log on immediately as I like to use the stealth mode while reading on some threads.

I've been here for a little while BUT first I had to do some reading....I mean "fishing" in the fresh water Forum.  Looks like it is time for me to get a new rod or two and do some fishing while all of these fish are still "bedding".

I bet those shellcrackers would pull 3 times harder than most bass would and I think they could have a grease jacket put on them and be a really tasty meal too.

Gobblin, I do need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning too just to get fully awake.


Dang, I forgot to ask Blood if he and his MIL were going to be turkey hunting together on their front porch this morning ??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, got to work till 11 today



I no the feeling... Hope it goes smoof for ya bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Good Friday morning Chief. You got a project today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday morning Chief. You got a project today?



Mornin Moonbro. 

I've got several, but haven't figured out which one I want to tackle. 

Actually, I think I just made my mind up on spraying some herbicide before it gets too hot and too late to apply it. I've already done it once, but didn't quite get the results I was hoping for.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2017)

Welcome home Chief.  Glad that you made it back safely!!!!


I've got to get a bunch of things done to help me pay my bill from yesterday.  Actually, I finally retired yesterday !!!!!!

I surely did as I bought a new set of Michelins and also got a complete brake job done yesterday as well.   I should be good to go for long time now.  

I guess that you could say that I re-tired and also re-braked yesterday as well !!!!!  


Now somebody needs to get a new Driveler Thread in the works as this one is just about completely cooked !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2017)

Morning bro's !!

Gonna fire my yard crew that's been working for me for the last 8 years.  Dood increased his fee by $40 a month.

Taking bids from 8 small owners this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!
> 
> Gonna fire my yard crew that's been working for me for the last 8 years.  Dood increased his fee by $40 a month.
> 
> Taking bids from 8 small owners this weekend.



First increase in 8 years??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Mornin EE, Quackbro, and blood. 

That's what I was thinkin bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Quack on da phone callin yard man back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Gon get another 8 years at a minimal increase.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd hate to know what somebody round here would want to mow-blow n go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> First increase in 8 years??





4th increase, and upped $40 a month at once.


Gotta Messican coming that was highly recommended and his wife cleans houses . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2017)

Ya'll KNOW I'm cheap !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll KNOW I'm cheap !!!



 

New one is up.


----------

